# Sasuke Uchiha vs Boba Fett



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2008)

Sasuke Uchiha and Boba Fett (including all EU feats and abilites) are dropped into different areas of Endor. One has to kill the other to get back home. 

Neither combatant has preexisting knowledge of the others abilities but they know their foe is dangerous. Blood lust is on. Who wins?


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

Sasuke's most impressive cutting feat with his Chidori is slicing a small kunai in half.

That isn't "cutting" it against lightsaber and blaster-proof resistant armor.


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 31, 2008)

Is genjutsu allowed? Sasuke could potentially make Boba kill himself.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

Genjutsu is not mind-rape. Sasuke isn't making someone like Boba Fett who can resist mind-tricks from full fledged psychics like Jedi or Sith from taking over him, Sasuke's hypnosis certainly isn't cutting it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2008)

Sasuke can use every ability he's demonstrated as of yet. So can Boba.


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Genjutsu is not mind-rape. Sasuke isn't making someone like Boba Fett who can resist mind-tricks from full fledged psychics like Jedi or Sith from taking over him, Sasuke's hypnosis certainly isn't cutting it.


Come on, look at the battle of Itachi vs Sasuke. The genjutsu used there is on a completely different level than "Jedi mind tricks". Seriously do you even have the gall to dispute that? Plus genjutsu has been shown to be able to lead the target into a suicidal situation see: Deidara vs Itachi. No matter how thick his armour is his worst enemy in this fight is himself.


StrawHat4Life said:


> Sasuke can use every ability he's demonstrated as of yet. So can Boba.


In that case Sasuke takes it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Come on, look at the battle of Itachi vs Sasuke. The genjutsu used there is on a completely different level that "Jedi mind tricks". Seriously do you even have the gall to dispute that? Plus genjutsu has been shown to be able to lead the target into a suicidal situation see: Deidara vs Itachi. No matter how thick his armour is his worst enemy in this fight is himself.



Stop lying, Fuujin. Illusionary techniques are not psyhic/telepathic abilities. Deidara never realized that he bounded himself when Itachi put himself in a genjutsu.

And what the fuck? Force Users have mindraped entire planets, Itachi can't even put more then one person in a genjutsu.

Thermal imaging/infrared scanners would negate trying to use illusions on Boba Fett.


----------



## Frogs557 (Jan 31, 2008)

boba wins.  sasuke has not shown enough killer-ness in order to take on boba fett.  boba has solo'ed an elite jedi squad, thats six jedi.  one elite jedi has more power than sasuke has shown.  boba rapes.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 31, 2008)

Since this is a straight up fight, Sasuke has nothing that can kill Boba


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 31, 2008)

EU Boba must be a serious badass because movie Boba would get utterly stomped.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> EU Boba must be a serious badass because movie Boba would get utterly stomped.



Caedus is scared of EU Boba.


----------



## Frogs557 (Jan 31, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> EU Boba must be a serious badass because movie Boba would get utterly stomped.



hell yes movie boba would get stomped.  but this aint movie boba.  this is boba.  period.  and yes, he has some killer feats.  if you wanna know about real star wars, read the books.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 31, 2008)

susake wins because he has thes shringan








Bobba FTW


----------



## Chainwave (Jan 31, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> hell yes movie boba would get stomped.  but this aint movie boba.  this is boba.  period.  and yes, he has some killer feats.  if you wanna know about real star wars, read the books.



*Real* Star Wars, *are* the movies. The Books came after, and most aren't written by Lucas. But regardless, Even if Chidori fails to pierce the armor, it would fuck up all the electronics Boba has. If you don't believe that Chidori can do that give and explanation why btw.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

When has the Chidori shown the ability to screw up electronics?


----------



## Red (Jan 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Stop lying, Fuujin. Illusionary techniques are not psyhic/telepathic abilities. Deidara never realized that he bounded himself when Itachi put himself in a genjutsu.*
> 
> And what the fuck? Force Users have mindraped entire planets, Itachi can't even put more then one person in a genjutsu.
> 
> Thermal imaging/infrared scanners would negate trying to use illusions on Boba Fett.


Thats why boba would have no immunity to genjutsu because it's not a psychic attack and any previous immunity he as shown to mind tricks which is a psychic attack is moot and cannot be applied.

If force users are psychics why compare them to non psychics? You yourself just pointed out the difference.

Thermal imaging is bullshit. They still use the eye to receive information so they're still susceptible to genjutsu.



> When has the Chidori shown the ability to screw up electronics?


Didn't sasuke short circuit all the nano clay in his body?


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

You mean magic clay? Show me where they have electronics in them or the Chidori radiating EMP from its effects please.

And your proof that infrared won't counter illusions? Or hell, please show me where the Chidori has the feats to break through that Mandalorian armor.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 31, 2008)

Speed kills and thus, Sasuke would win.


----------



## Red (Jan 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> You mean magic clay? Show me where they have electronics in them or the Chidori radiating EMP from its effects please.


Got me there.



> And your proof that infrared won't counter illusions? Or hell, please show me where the Chidori has the feats to break through that Mandalorian armor.


Burden of proof is on you smart one. You made a proposition without even backing it up. I on the other hand counter your baseless claim with logic.

Infrared is an ocular sense right? genjutsu deals with ocular senses. Your claim is as ridiculous as saying sunglasses will protect you from genjutsu because hey it filters the light amirite?

Nice counter there I never said anything about chidori breaking mandalorian armor. Hell I haven't even mentioned chidori yet, nice red herring.


----------



## Chainwave (Feb 1, 2008)

Why would electricity not fuck up electronic devices, if it can paralyze humans, it can overload electrical circuits.


----------



## Thanos (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Got me there.
> 
> Burden of proof is on you smart one. You made a proposition without even backing it up. I on the other hand counter your baseless claim with logic.
> 
> ...



First of all the sunglasses comparison is silly, since Sunglasses just screen out visible light and small amounts of ultra violet, which are both completely different from Infrared.

I'm not sure what you mean when you refer to Infrared as "ocular". Because it isn't. There is nothing in the human eye that has anything to do with detecting infrared. When you look at something that displays a thermal image of an object, your eye simply views the various colors that the computer assigns to the different levels of heat.

Infrared is basically heat. Since infrared is a wavelength longer than visible light, the human eye can't see it without aid from machinery. Being able to see in infrared could "screen out" genjutsu, if the illusions don't give off any heat that a machine will detect. Which, considered that they are illusions, probably don't. Sasuke, who is flesh and blood, would give off heat, and would be illuminated by a thermal imaging device. Thermal imaging means that someone can differentiate different objects around them by the amount of heat they give off. And actually, Boba doesn't actually "see" anything directly, but it is rather displayed on the screen inside his helmet, not only giving him a 360 degree display, but also various filters like the mentioned infrared. I'm not sure as to how that would affect his reaction to genjutsu, but the machinery inside his helmet doesn't lie. Boba's helmet is not biological nor does it have any sort of "mind", therefore I think the image that it screens to boba would be genuine.  I really don't think Boba would see any illusions at all. However, he could still feel them, though to someone who had an extended stay in sarlaac and survived, I dont think this would be a huge problem.



Proxy said:


> Speed kills and thus, Sasuke would win.




Except for the fact that Boba has killed multiple Jedi who are just as fast if not faster?

Also, wasn't Kurenai able to get out of Itachi's genjutsu by biting her lip? Bob really shouldn't have a huge problem with Sasuke's, especially since he doesn't have a problem resisting jedi mind techniques. 

Mandalorian Armor can take hits from a lightsaber, I'm not sure what Sasuke can do to pierce it.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Stop lying, Fuujin. Illusionary techniques are not psyhic/telepathic abilities. Deidara never realized that he bounded himself when Itachi put himself in a genjutsu.
> 
> And what the fuck? Force Users have mindraped entire planets, Itachi can't even put more then one person in a genjutsu.


I don't make claims to know who would win, but just to point out... the "Force Users have mindraped entire planets" comment would only hold relevance in this thread if the same force users, that were capable of mindraping entire planets, also attempted to mindrape Fett.

Most Jedi, especially the ones that Fett fought, don't have psychic abilities anywhere near that level.


----------



## Atsureki (Feb 1, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong.



Nothing in Star Wars could do that. Nail something 50 feet away and be 15 feet behind it before it realizes it's creamed.
Yeah, Jedi move fast. But not at blink speeds. And Fett isn't a Jedi anyway, which, despite the fact the he can beat Jedi with his gadgets, makes a rather crucial difference in his reaction speed and movement rate.

Also that sword Sasuke has cut a kunai like so much butter. So... not really seeing the armor helping.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

^No offense, you clearly know NOTHING about Star Wars EU.


----------



## Atsureki (Feb 1, 2008)

Parallax said:


> ^No offense, you clearly know NOTHING about Star Wars EU.



I won't take offense if you educate me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mandalorian armor is made out of Star Wars material Mandalorian Iron. Mandalorian Armor basically the equivalent to Marvels Adamantium. Its almost completely indestructible. The only weapons that damage it are lightsabers , which cut through anything, and Disrupter weapons which reduce anything they hit to Atoms indiscriminately. Sasuke hasn't shown the cutting ability of a lightsaber with his techniques, therefore Bobafett's armor should be able to tank the hit. 

Visual educed Genjutsu is useless against Boba Fett with his armor because he would never make visual contact with Sasuke or his surroundings. His helmet feeds in sensor data from the antenai on his helmet that gives him a 360 degree view around him and allows him to see in infared and night vision automatically if the sensor detect something is amiss. Its almost as good as having a Byuakugan.

Also, his suit, which is a powered armor, can activate many of his gadgets using only Boba Fett's eye movement at the trigger.


----------



## Atsureki (Feb 1, 2008)

Except Boba Fett didn't use Mandalorian Iron, did he? It certainly wasn't impressive when Jango almost got his ass blown off by a blaster.

Also, the Kusanagi is electrified. .

Besides that, I hasten to point out that eye contact is only required for _Sharingan_ genjutsu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

No, Boba Fett's armor is made of Mandalorian Iron. It has tanked blaster shots.

Also Sasuke didn't cut through metal. He cut through Yamato's flesh with a sword. Sasuke sent his chakra through the sword becuase the sword was made of material capable of sending Chakra through it. It wouldn't have the same effect against Mandalorian Iron. Its important to remember that Boba Fett is using powered armor here. There is more power going through Boba Fett's armor at any given momment than Sasuke is capable of generating with Chidori.


----------



## Atsureki (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a couple of excerpts from .



> It was no longer full body armor, but partial armor that left limbs almost completely undefended, and focused its strength on the vital areas such as the torso, head, and groin. The New Mandalorian armor was a collection of blast resistant plates, made from Mandalorian iron or duraplast, which were attached to a waterproof, armor mesh flight suit.





> Boba Fett was known not to use Mandalorian iron in his armor.



Now granted wikis aren't exactly source material, but it's something at least. You could tell me Mandalorians have Death Star lasers in their armpits and I wouldn't know one way or the other, so unless you want to hunt down the relevant passages, I'll go with the wiki.

Which basically means Sasuke carves him apart.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanos said:


> First of all the sunglasses comparison is silly, since Sunglasses just screen out visible light and small amounts of ultra violet, which are both completely different from Infrared.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean when you refer to Infrared as "ocular". Because it isn't. There is nothing in the human eye that has anything to do with detecting infrared. When you look at something that displays a thermal image of an object, your eye simply views the various colors that the computer assigns to the different levels of heat.
> 
> Infrared is basically heat. Since infrared is a wavelength longer than visible light, the human eye can't see it without aid from machinery. Being able to see in infrared could "screen out" genjutsu, if the illusions don't give off any heat that a machine will detect. Which, considered that they are illusions, probably don't. Sasuke, who is flesh and blood, would give off heat, and would be illuminated by a thermal imaging device. Thermal imaging means that someone can differentiate different objects around them by the amount of heat they give off. And actually, Boba doesn't actually "see" anything directly, but it is rather displayed on the screen inside his helmet, not only giving him a 360 degree display, but also various filters like the mentioned infrared. I'm not sure as to how that would affect his reaction to genjutsu, but the machinery inside his helmet doesn't lie. Boba's helmet is not biological nor does it have any sort of "mind", therefore I think the image that it screens to boba would be genuine.  I really don't think Boba would see any illusions at all. However, he could still feel them, though to someone who had an extended stay in sarlaac and survived, I dont think this would be a huge problem.


Manda is a snake. Snake use infrared to see, but that didn't stop him from getting put under a genjutsu.

What does that tell us little boys and girls? Seeing in different wave lengths doesn't stop you from being put under a genjutsu.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

.....
I'm going with TWF on this, seeing as how he knows everything about Star Wars, and from what I've read about EU Boba Fett, he would beat Sasuke. 
To compare it to another thread, I think most people are starting to say that Boba Fett would beat Master Chief (not saying it couldn't be close). Some might call this a Red Herring, but I don't really see Sasuke taking on MC and winning.
And Jedi Mind Rape >>> Genjutsu people. Remember, this is EU shit, not the movie stuff.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> I'm going with TWF on this, seeing as how he knows everything about Star Wars


Appeal to authority logical fallacy.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Appeal to authority logical fallacy.


Don't forget Bandwagon


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Atsureki said:


> Except Boba Fett didn't use Mandalorian Iron, did he? It certainly wasn't impressive when Jango almost got his ass blown off by a blaster.
> 
> Also, the Kusanagi is electrified. .
> 
> Besides that, I hasten to point out that eye contact is only required for _Sharingan_ genjutsu.



It's far too bad we're including EU Fett with his armor and the best cutting feat Sasuke has is stabbing Yamato and slicing a Kunai in half where as the Mandalorian ore can resist blaster bolts that can destroy whole sections of durasteel bulkheads, stone/concrete walls and help him survive against the digestive acids of the Sarlacc.

As for his current armor, he's wearing the fully body casted Mandolorian Ore mined armor, so whatever your trying to cite, as of NJO and LoTF, puts a contradictory tone on that.

Not too mention the crush-gauntlets Fett now sports as of Legacy of the Force can break steel like a twig. One blaster bolt would literally torch Sasuke alive.

Edit: Fuck no, he didn't even cut the Kunai in half, he has only shown the ability to slice it from the tip of the blade. Even if Sasuke could keep Boba in a genjutsu? What then? He could only hold him down until Boba uses eye-motion sensing or voice-command inputs to free himself and use his considerable weaponary to blast Sasuke apart.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Even if Sasuke could keep Boba in a genjutsu? What then? *He could only hold him down until Boba uses eye-motion sensing or voice-command inputs to free himself* and use his considerable weaponary to blast Sasuke apart.


Back this up or I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Manda is a snake. Snake use infrared to see, but that didn't stop him from getting put under a genjutsu.
> 
> What does that tell us little boys and girls? Seeing in different wave lengths doesn't stop you from being put under a genjutsu.



Snake vision is unremarkable. Generally vision is best in arboreal snakes and worst in burrowing snakes. Snakes can detect movement.[27] Some snakes, such the Asian vine snake (genus Ahaetulla), have binocular vision, with both eyes capable of focusing on the same point. Most snakes focus by moving the lens back and forth in relation to the retina, as opposed to the human eye in which the lens is stretched.

Pit vipers, pythons, and some boas have infrared-sensitive receptors in deep grooves between the nostril and eye, although some have labial pits on their upper lip just below the nostrils(common in pythons) which allow them to "see" the radiated heat.[27] Infrared sensitivity helps snakes locate nearby prey, especially warm-blooded mammals.


thats from wikipedia.  believe it or not, you can check in your own encyclopedia to see for youself.  snakes dont use infrared to see, some snakes just have infrared sensory organs.  that doesnt mean they see in infrared.  Now i would just like to say...

WOULD EVERYONE PLEASE STOP MAKING STAR WARS/NARUTO CROSSOVERS?  

my god, its driving me nuts...


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> Snake vision is unremarkable. Generally vision is best in arboreal snakes and worst in burrowing snakes. Snakes can detect movement.[27] Some snakes, such the Asian vine snake (genus Ahaetulla), have binocular vision, with both eyes capable of focusing on the same point. Most snakes focus by moving the lens back and forth in relation to the retina, as opposed to the human eye in which the lens is stretched.
> 
> Pit vipers, pythons, and some boas have infrared-sensitive receptors in deep grooves between the nostril and eye, although some have labial pits on their upper lip just below the nostrils(common in pythons) *which allow them to "see" the radiated heat.*[27] Infrared sensitivity helps snakes locate nearby prey, especially warm-blooded mammals.
> 
> ...


Read the article very carefully again.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

Based on movie Boba, I'd say Sasuke.

Don't know shit about EU Boba.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

dude, did you notice the word see is in ""?  its not "It allows them to see heat." Its it allows them to "see" heat.  its not their eyes, its extrasensory organs. would someone who knows more about snakes than me please explain this to mr despair.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Back this up or I'm calling bullshit.



I can point you in the direction of a few novels from Legacy of the Force if you'd like.

To give you an idea, Darth Caedus, who can travel through time and completely baby shake Sasuke, is afraid of Boba Fett.

Visual genjutsu wont work on Boba Fett because the Fett man would never lay eyes on Sasuke. Rather his helmet would eate a representation of the area surrounding him. Boba Fett is capable of using armor using only eye movements. In Bloodlines for instance, he bought stokes for a pharmaceutical manufacturer using just his eye movements while he was walking down the street and at the same time noticed that someone following him since his helmet allows him to see in 360 degrees.


----------



## Antitard (Feb 1, 2008)

Atsureki said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen EU?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> To give you an idea, Darth Caedus, who can travel through time and completely baby shake Sasuke, is afraid of Boba Fett.


 So, baby Boba can beat Darth Caedus?
Or is Boba immune to time travel alterations?
Or is he just scary?

Those are the only 3 things I can think of that this can imply.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Don't forget Bandwagon



Pretty sure the divide is almost even.



Aji Tae said:


> Appeal to authority logical fallacy.


How is that a logical fallacy? He knows MUCH more about EU than I do, and what he has said has been (somewhat) backed up by other people who know more about EU than I do. 
Try again.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Antitard said:


> Have you seen EU?





To give you an idea, Jodo Kast was about thirty five/forty feet in the air before Boba blitzed him.



Reznor said:


> So, baby Boba can beat Darth Caedus?
> Or is Boba immune to time travel alterations?
> Or is he just scary?
> 
> Those are the only 3 things I can think of that this can imply.



Mindrape wouldn't be effective against Boba, lightsaber resistant armor and your talking about a guy who fights Vong warriors and slaughter them, the same warriors who can go toe to toe with Jedi/Force Users in EU.

Caedus has even remarked he has to watch his back.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Appeal to authority logical fallacy.


 It would be, if not for there being so many facts up the air.

He's citing him as the best current source in the thread.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

seriously, boba can waste any mother fucker from the naruto universe.  period.  no argument necessary, its the truth.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor, did you ignore my scan?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Mindrape wouldn't be effective against Boba, lightsaber resistant armor and your talking about a guy who fights Vong warriors and slaughter them, the same warriors who can go toe to toe with Jedi/Force Users in EU.
> 
> Caedus has even remarked he has to watch his back.


 But Caedus could kill him, right?
 What's going on in this? Is he out-flying him or what?


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF unless you want to say that kawarimi is done by the ninja moving, cutting a part of a tree down, then dressing it up in their spare set of clothes, then moving away again to hide, all in a matter of a split second even by ninja standards then genjutsu is done by affecting the mind, not broadcasting false information to the eyes. No matter what his visual equipment is he can't escape fabrications of his own mind, and hence can be made to commit suicide within his own armour even if chidori isn't powerful enough to cut his armour or short circuit it.

Oh and as for the Kurenai lip biting thing used to get out of genjutsu...how the hell can Boba know about that before it's too late? Neither side has knowledge of the other's abilities.

Nobody's managed to post a way for Boba to actually hit someone like Sasuke who is vastly superior in speed not only to him but to even the most advanced Jedi.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> But Caedus could kill him, right?
> What's going on in this? Is he out-flying him or what?



He speed-blitzed Jodo who was already about forty feet in the air and moving with his jetpack.



Fuujin said:


> TWF unless you want to say that kawarimi is done by the ninja moving, cutting a part of a tree down, then dressing it up in their spare set of clothes, then moving away again to hide, all in a matter of a split second even by ninja standards then genjutsu is done by affecting the mind, not broadcasting false information to the eyes. No matter what his visual equipment is he can't escape fabrications of his own mind, and hence can be made to commit suicide within his own armour even if chidori isn't powerful enough to cut his armour or short circuit it.



Genjutsu isn't mindrape, and Boba Fett can resist psyhic assaults from people like Vader and Luke. Try again.



> Oh and as for the Kurenai lip biting thing used to get out of genjutsu...how the hell can Boba know about that before it's too late? Neither side has knowledge of the other's abilities.



How does Sasuke know what to do when a blaster bolt faster then a bullet atomizes him?



> Nobody's managed to post a way for Boba to actually hit someone like Sasuke who is vastly superior in speed not only to him but to even the most advanced Jedi.



I just posted Boba Fett blitzing an opponent who was forty or so feet in the air in an instant with his jetpack. So what are you talking about?


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> TWF unless you want to say that kawarimi is done by the ninja moving, cutting a part of a tree down, then dressing it up in their spare set of clothes, then moving away again to hide, all in a matter of a split second even by ninja standards then genjutsu is done by affecting the mind


That's exactly how Kawarimi is done. o_O

Well, not the spare clothes part. You use Henge no Jutsu on the log. Kawarimi is a combination of Shunshin no Jutsu and Henge no Jutsu.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

fuujin, sasuke is not faster than a jedi.  even a low level jedi using force speed can blitz an entire line of yuhzanne vong warriors and cut them to pieces in seconds.  a master can do way more than that.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> fuujin, sasuke is not faster than a jedi.


He is ridiculously faster than a Jedi until you prove otherwise. I demand some kind of proof of a Jedi moving over a long distance faster than Qui-Gonn and Obi-Wan in Episode I, which was sluggish by any shounen standard.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Boba Fett is just that scary.

Regardless of when he goes back to theres a good chance that Boba Fett will kill him if he tries it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Luke Skywalker making literally "dozens of dozens" of afterimages against confirmed Bullet-Timers suggest he is far faster then Sasuke. And Fett fought the same kind of Slayers.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> I think Luke Skywalker making literally "dozens of dozens" of afterimages against confirmed Bullet-Timers suggest he is far faster then Sasuke. And Fett fought the same kind of Slayers.



Those were images, not afterimages. And they don't use bullets in Star Wars, so I wonder where you get bullet-timer from?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Those were images, not afterimages. And they don't use bullets in Star Wars, so I wonder where you get bullet-timer from?



I said afterimages, and even Jacen said, "he was not even breathing hard at all".

And bullshit, blaster bolts are faster then most bullets.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> He speed-blitzed Jodo who was already about forty feet in the air and moving with his jetpack.


See below


> Genjutsu isn't mindrape, and Boba Fett can resist psyhic assaults from people like Vader and Luke. Try again.


I don't need to try again since my first try did so well. You claim that genjutsu isn't a psychic attack, then you claim Boba Fett is resitant to genjutsu since he's overcome psychic attacks before. Do you not see the gap in logic here? Genjutsu has shown much greater effects than anything I've seen from Luke of Vader. Even a low level genjutsu user like Kabuto can make a whole stadium of people fall asleep. Sasuke is on the highest tier of genjutsu in the whole Narutoverse. Has Vader or Luke or any Jedi Boba has "resisted" shown anything above waving their hand and using a form of supplementary hypnosis to get people to do things for them? If not my point stands and my case on this matter rests.


> How does Sasuke know what to do when a blaster bolt faster then a bullet atomizes him?


Well he'll know what to do once the clone that was hit disperses and he gathers the info on how Boba's blaster works. Plus I doubt Boba will even get a shot off. Sasuke is the sort of no-nonsense type that'll go for the kill immediately and failing chidori he usually goes straight for the genjutsu, which will be amplified by Boba's 360 vision. He won't be able to turn away from Sasuke's eyes...literally.


> I just posted Boba Fett blitzing an opponent who was forty or so feet in the air in an instant with his jetpack. So what are you talking about?


No you posted him making use of his jetpack to "blitz" him. Even I can "blitz" the world's faster runner when I'm driving my car. This says nothing about his actual movement/reaction speed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> seriously, boba can waste any mother fucker from the naruto universe.  period.  no argument necessary, its the truth.



So now Boba>>>>Bijuu


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> And bullshit, blaster bolts are faster then most bullets.


Utter crap. First, no they aren't, you can see them move. A bullet is not perceptible. Second, where do they say they're faster than the bullets that don't exist in Star Wars?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> I think Luke Skywalker making literally "dozens of dozens" of afterimages against confirmed Bullet-Timers suggest he is far faster then Sasuke. And Fett fought the same kind of Slayers.



And novel Grievous' 20 strikes per second.  And Obi Wan blocking them.  And Mace Windu punching Vastor six times before he can focus his eyes plus his fists become practically invisible because of his speeds.  Plus Bane as an apprentice moved so fast during his fight with Sirak that everyone else might as well have been frozen.



Blue said:


> Utter crap. First, no they aren't, you can see them move. A bullet is not perceptible. Second, where do they say they're faster than the bullets that don't exist in Star Wars?



What an utter joke of a reply.  We see them move, therefore they are slower? 

See this thread.  LOL, km/s at high-end.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> See below
> 
> I don't need to try again since my first try did so well. You claim that genjutsu isn't a psychic attack, then you claim Boba Fett is resitant to genjutsu since he's overcome psychic attacks before. Do you not see the gap in logic here? Genjutsu has shown much greater effects than anything I've seen from Luke of Vader. Even a low level genjutsu user like Kabuto can make a whole stadium of people fall asleep. Sasuke is on the highest tier of genjutsu in the whole Narutoverse. Has Vader or Luke or any Jedi Boba has "resisted" shown anything above waving their hand and using a form of supplementary hypnosis to get people to do things for them? If not my point stands and my case on this matter rests.



Show me where Sasuke has shown AoE genjutsu because last I checked, he isn't Kabuto, and that makes this an assocation fallacy. And even Sakura wasn't put to sleep, only the normal citizens and Naruto/Kiba were.



> Well he'll know what to do once the clone that was hit disperses and he gathers the info on how Boba's blaster works. Plus I doubt Boba will even get a shot off. Sasuke is the sort of no-nonsense type that'll go for the kill immediately and failing chidori he usually goes straight for the genjutsu, which will be amplified by Boba's 360 vision. He won't be able to turn away from Sasuke's eyes...literally.



Not at all. Sasuke won't have time to make any Kage Bunshins, and show me where genjutsu affects different spectrums of light, right now. Because Deidara's cybernetic eye overcome his genjutsu hypnosis from the Sharingan.



> No you posted him making use of his jetpack to "blitz" him. Even I can "blitz" the world's faster runner when I'm driving my car. This says nothing about his actual movement/reaction speed.



Against a person who had the same mobility advantage as he did, different case, different scenario, not revelant at all. Stop inventing things up, he's fast enough to fight against Jedi who can disappear from human sight and have the advantages of Pre-Cognition.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Even a low level genjutsu user like Kabuto can make a whole stadium of people fall asleep.


 Should be noted that Kabuto has a "5" genjutsu.


> Show me where Sasuke has shown AoE genjutsu because last I checked, he isn't Kabuto, and that makes this an assocation fallacy. And even Sakura wasn't put to sleep, only the normal citizens and Naruto/Kiba were.


 Ninja were too. All except the ones that were good with genjutsu.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> And novel Grievous' 20 strikes per second.  And Obi Wan blocking them.  And Mace Windu punching Vastor six times before he can focus his eyes plus his fists become practically invisible because of his speeds.


All microspeed feats. Moving your hand fast and moving your body fast are two different things. Sasuke can do both. Boba can do, at most, one.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Should be noted that aside from Naruto and a few genin and the entire stadium of normal citizens, the Nirvana technique was not very effective against the vast majority of ninjas.

As for Fett's reaction speed.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

> Not at all. Sasuke won't have time to make any Kage Bunshins, and show me where genjutsu affects different spectrums of light, right now. Because Deidara's cybernetic eye overcome his genjutsu hypnosis from the Sharingan.


Au contraire, Fett won't have time to realize he's under attack.
Also, Deidara's resistance had nothing to do with his cybernetic eye. He had personally trained himself to resist Sharingan genjutsu.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Au contraire, Fett won't have time to realize he's under attack.
> Also, Deidara's resistance had nothing to do with his cybernetic eye. He had personally trained himself to resist Sharingan genjutsu.



And your groundless assumpation that he won't is based off what? He constantly has all the scaners active in his helmet.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Should be noted that aside from Naruto and a few genin and the entire stadium of normal citizens, the Nirvana technique was not very effective against the vast majority of ninjas.


Yes it was.
A majority of the people were asleep. Look at it again.

No genin, except Sakura and Shikamaru, were still up. I didn't see any Chuunin up.
Pretty much just the jounin were left.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Yes it was.
> A majority of the people were asleep. Look at it again.
> 
> No genin, except Sakura and Shikamaru, were still up. I didn't see any Chuunin up.
> Pretty much just the jounin were left.



Even fodder like Aoba and Raidou were up and active from Kabuto's genjutsu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I don't need to try again since my first try did so well. You claim that genjutsu isn't a psychic attack, then you claim Boba Fett is resitant to genjutsu since he's overcome psychic attacks before. Do you not see the gap in logic here? Genjutsu has shown much greater effects than anything I've seen from Luke of Vader. Even a low level genjutsu user like Kabuto can make a whole stadium of people fall asleep. Sasuke is on the highest tier of genjutsu in the whole Narutoverse. Has Vader or Luke or any Jedi Boba has "resisted" shown anything above waving their hand and using a form of supplementary hypnosis to get people to do things for them? If not my point stands and my case on this matter rests.



This shows your ignorance of EU. Jedi have much better abilities than the simple Jedi Mind Trick. Jason Solo, who later became Darth Caedus, killed Boba Fett's Daughter by taking control of her mind making her bash her skull against the a table until she died from it during an interrogation.

They can wipe out memories of events. They can make people see things that aren't there, just like a Genjutsu and they can do it by directly effecting someone's mind which makes it better than a Genjutsu because it doesn't rely on the target having a sense perception such as sound, sight, or touch to set it off.

Of course Fett is immune to Sasuke's Genjutsu because he's never actually see Sasuke and all of Sasuke's Genjutsu shown so far rely on sight, which wouldn't work on Fett because he'd never actually see Sasuke.

Fett's helmet to Sasuke is like Magnito's helmet to Charles Exavior.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> All microspeed feats. Moving your hand fast and moving your body fast are two different things. Sasuke can do both. Boba can do, at most, one.



Sasuke can't block 20 strikes in a single second.  And TPM proved they can move their bodies fast.  Besides, pre-cog kind of negates the need for moving fast.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Show me where Sasuke has shown AoE genjutsu because last I checked, he isn't Kabuto, and that makes this an assocation fallacy. And even Sakura wasn't put to sleep, only the normal citizens and Naruto/Kiba were.


Nicely avoided. My logic still stands, AoE makes no difference to general level...show me the scans I asked for please.


> Not at all. Sasuke won't have time to make any Kage Bunshins, and show me where genjutsu affects different spectrums of light, right now. Because Deidara's cybernetic eye overcome his genjutsu hypnosis from the Sharingan.


Deidara's eye simply prevented the needed eye contact or did some magical shit...I don't know how, you don't know how. Arguing about that aspect is moot. Deidara's eye never overcame it, it simply prevented it from happening in the first place.


> Against a person who had the same mobility advantage as he did, different case, different scenario, not revelant at all. Stop inventing things up, he's fast enough to fight against Jedi who can disappear from human sight and have the advantages of Pre-Cognition.


It's very relevant since the main reason Boba caught up was his equipment not his speed. Instead of trying to make my reasoning seem flawed can you please prove yours better next time?


Reznor said:


> Should be noted that Kabuto has a "5" genjutsu.
> Ninja were too. All except the ones that were good with genjutsu.


I'm gonna go with "databook" as my answer to that one -__-"


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> And your groundless assumpation that he won't is based off what? He constantly has all the scaners active in his helmet.


And he will be informed by said scanners that he is under attack at around the same microsecond he loses an important body part, say, his head. 

I'm still waiting on a speed feat from Fett. Using a jetpack to fly up and bean someone isn't a speed feat.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Nicely avoided. My logic still stands, AoE makes no difference to general level...show me the scans I asked for please.



That's still an assocation fallacy.



> Deidara's eye simply prevented the needed eye contact or did some magical shit...I don't know how, you don't know how. Arguing about that aspect is moot. Deidara's eye never overcame it, it simply prevented it from happening in the first place.



Err no, considering it negated Sasuke's hypnosis and Boba Fett is constantly in tune with his visor's visual inputs.



> It's very relevant since the main reason Boba caught up was his equipment not his speed. Instead of trying to make my reasoning seem flawed can you please prove yours better next time?



Him covering forty or so feet in an instant disagrees. And he's using the armor, so your point is groundless.



Blue said:


> And he will be informed by said scanners that he is under attack at around the same microsecond he loses an important body part, say, his head.



Last I checked, chidori can barely cut through the tip of a steel kunai. Want to show me where it has the ability to cut through lightsaber and bolt resistant armor?



> I'm still waiting on a speed feat from Fett. Using a jetpack to fly up and bean someone isn't a speed feat.



Using a jetpack to cover over forty feet in a second is a valid speed feat.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sasuke can't block 20 strikes in a single second.  And TPM proved they can move their bodies fast.  Besides, pre-cog kind of negates the need for moving fast.



Oh yes he can. He just did, this chapter. And Sharingan is pre-cog, by the way. Not that he needs it, since FETT ISN'T A JEDI. I can waste Bruce Lee (or Mike Tyson, if you perfer) if I stack the deck in my favor. That doesn't give me the same abilities as them.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Even fodder like Aoba and Raidou were up and active from Kabuto's genjutsu.


 They are special jounin. 
And they had to dispel it, not resist it.
And this isn't even a focused genjutsu. It's a big AoE genjutsu.

If that's the best example you have, then my point has been made.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Oh yes he can. He just did, this chapter. And Sharingan is pre-cog, by the way. Not that he needs it, since FETT ISN'T A JEDI. I can waste Bruce Lee (or Mike Tyson, if you perfer) if I stack the deck in my favor. That doesn't give me the same abilities as them.



You still don't understand the difference in Pre-Cognition and Predication do you? Or the fact that Fett is was near impossible to blitz by those same Jedi.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> How is that a logical fallacy? He knows MUCH more about EU than I do, and what he has said has been (somewhat) backed up by other people who know more about EU than I do.
> Try again.


But you're disregarding everyone else's arguments because you believe that "he knows everything about Star Wars"...

If someone tried to do something similar using my word in a debate about Shin Angyo Onshi, I'd say the same.



Reznor said:


> It would be, if not for there being so many facts up the air.
> 
> He's citing him as the best current source in the thread.


But he's basing that on many unproven claims from multiple threads.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> I'm gonna go with "databook" as my answer to that one -__-"


 Okay/

Genjutsu requires 1. chakra control 2. mental aptitude. Kabuto is great in both and demonstrated genjutsu. I don't see reason to doubt it here.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> You still don't understand the difference in Pre-Cognition and Predication do you?



Oh, I do. But in combat, regarding the Sharingan, the difference is immaterial. 



> Last I checked, chidori can barely cut through the tip of a steel kunai. Want to show me where it has the ability to cut through lightsaber and bolt resistant armor?


Want to tell me why Sasuke has to cut through the armor when the joints are exposed? 



> Using a jetpack to cover over forty feet in a second is a valid speed feat.


First, we don't know how long it took. Second, even if it was a second, it's a crappy feat compared to Narutoverse.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Oh, I do. But in combat, regarding the Sharingan, the difference is immaterial.



Except they are different. Stop trying to avoid that.



> Want to tell me why Sasuke has to cut through the armor when the joints are exposed?



Want to show me how Sasuke is going to magically know to attack Fett's neck and not the rest of his body? 



> First, we don't know how long it took. Second, even if it was a second, it's a crappy feat compared to Narutoverse.



Uh, try not over-inflating those few speed-feats that the Narutoverse does possess.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> That's still an assocation fallacy.


Playing the name-the-the-fallacy game won't get you out of this one, nor will it discredit me as a debator since you yourself are using ad hominem and straw man against me. Gee aren't we having fun?


> Err no, considering it negated Sasuke's hypnosis and Boba Fett is constantly in tune with his visor's visual inputs.


Look, whatever Deidara did to get past it is somewhat of a mystery. Saying Boba can also get over it via visual inputs when we don't fully understand Deidara's method is a baseless assumption.


> Last I checked, chidori can barely cut through the tip of a steel kunai. Want to show me where it has the ability to cut through lightsaber and bolt resistant armor?


Can you stop using words like barely or merely to make the opposition look weaker? "Ninja barely dodge kunai" - no, they dodge them plain and simple, there is no "barely" in this equation. "Chidori barely cut steel" - no, it cut it, quite easily by the looks of it.

Edit: Rez, I take back my recent point about Kabuto being "low level" in regards to genjutsu, it makes no difference to my overall conclusion anyway. He's nothing compared to the likes of Kurenai and the Uchiha brothers have both shown genjutsu that makes even hers seem feeble.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

You inventing abilities that Sasuke should have with genjutsu because Kabuto can perform them is a fallacy. Deidara's eye is not magic, its cybernetic, refer back to to his fight with Gaara in the Rescue Gaara Arc or his fight with Sasuke if you must.

It's technology that's focused on visually overcoming the hypnosis abilities of Sasuke's Sharingan. Secondly, genjutsu is not fucking mindrape, so saying he'll make Fett kill himself is unfounded.

Thirdly, Fett's armor can tank blows from Amphishafts that are sharp enough to slice through the atoms in steel, he has also survived the digestive acids of the Sarlaac's stomach and blows from lightsaber which can slice through solid durasteel bulkheads, as well as the backwash from flamethrowers and the heat from his own jetpack.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to point out... 40 feet, roughly 3.3 meters, isn't that much of a distance to cover, in the slightest.

Peak humans, let's say running backs or wide receivers from American football, commonly run a 40 yard dash in 5-10 seconds.

The fastest can almost do it 10 yards per second.  10 yards is equal to 9.144 meters, which is then equal to roughly 29.9 feet.

So, in other words, going 40 feet in a second isn't something that is significantly above what a peak human is capable of.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh good god. 

"Fett's Armor can tank THIS, Fett's armor can tank THAT."

Kabuto, who is not particularly strong, tanked a motherfucking Rasengan with his bare skin. The same Rasengan that did .

Sasuke's sword is massively more powerful. I'm not impressed with this armor that can block blaster bolts, which, by the way, are about as powerful as your average bullet, judging from the fact people survive them, even when shot in vital areas.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 1, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Just to point out... 40 feet, roughly 3.3 meters, isn't that much of a distance to cover, in the slightest.
> 
> Peak humans, let's say running backs or wide receivers from American football, commonly run a 40 yard dash in 5-10 seconds.
> 
> ...


Dam.....you just shi*** on everyone......


Doesnt Boba's jetpack only last like 1 minute?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

A one second burst can enable Fett's Jetpack to cover about thirty meters. Three seconds = over a hundred meters. And there's still the issue of fighting against Pre-Cog powered Bullet-Timers.



Blue said:


> Oh good god.
> 
> "Fett's Armor can tank THIS, Fett's armor can tank THAT."
> 
> Kabuto, who is not particularly strong, tanked a motherfucking Rasengan with his bare skin. The same Rasengan that did .



Kabuto nearly died and only survived because he prepared himself before hand to Naruto's Rasengan.



> Sasuke's sword is massively more powerful. I'm not impressed with this armor that can block blaster bolts, which, by the way, are about as powerful as your average bullet, judging from the fact people survive them, even when shot in vital areas.



Bullets can rip three or feet junks out of concrete and steel bulkheads? Bullets can vaporize a solid two feet door of steel?


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pyrodogg said:


> Dam.....you just shi*** on everyone......
> 
> 
> Doesnt Boba's jetpack only last like 1 minute?



hes been shown flying for hours without having to land or refuel.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> You inventing abilities that Sasuke should have with genjutsu because Kabuto can perform them is a fallacy. Deidara's eye is not magic, its cybernetic, refer back to to his fight with Gaara in the Rescue Gaara Arc or his fight with Sasuke if you must.


I never once said Sasuke can do AoE genjutsu, all I've been saying is that his general genjutsu is of a higher level than Kabuto's. And as for Deidara's eye...I don't know all that much about how it works but it certainly isn't the cybernetic scope he was using. Remember? He took the scope off for it to start having an effect as a genjutsu deterrent.


> It's technology that's focused on visually overcoming the hypnosis abilities of Sasuke's Sharingan. Secondly, genjutsu is not fucking mindrape, so saying he'll make Fett kill himself is unfounded.


Genjutsu can control people. See: lady who was used by Itachi to distract Jiraiya.


> Thirdly, Fett's armor can tank blows from Amphishafts that are sharp enough to slice through the atoms in steel, he has also survived the digestive acids of the Sarlaac's stomach and blows from lightsaber which can slice through solid durasteel bulkheads, as well as the backwash from flamethrowers and the heat from his own jetpack.


It doesn't make a bit of difference guys, Boba will kill himself or have his head sliced off via Sasuke attacking the joints.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> A one second burst can enable Fett's Jetpack to cover about thirty meters. Three seconds = over a hundred meters. And there's still the issue of fighting against Pre-Cog powered Bullet-Timers.
> 
> Kabuto nearly died and only survived because he prepared himself before hand to Naruto's Rasengan.


Absolutely, he almost died. .
But he tanked a hit that shredded a steel water tower. With his skin.



> Bullets can rip three or feet junks out of concrete and steel bulkheads? Bullets can vaporize a solid two feet door of steel?


These are magical fairy blasters, I assume? Because the ones I've seen just leave scorch marks.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for again inventing things that Sasuke never does in character. The only weakness is the padding on the neck which is covered over by the helmet. There are no other weak points in armored joints of of the armor. As for the lady, she was placed in a genjutsu, she wasn't mindraped.

So once again prove that Sasuke can mentally control Boba if Vader, Caedus and Luke can not.

Edit: Aww, Blue, your getting angry now? Should I start citing sources from A New Hope's novel, the one that Lucas wrote, on the damage blaster bolts can do?


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> .
> 
> These are magical fairy blasters, I assume? Because the ones I've seen just leave scorch marks.



okay, do you not understand what we have been saying?  the star wars movies are shit.  end of story.  the stuff weve been talking about has been from the books.  you should read them, then maybe youd understand more about what youre debating about.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Thanks for again inventing things that Sasuke never does in character. The only weakness is the padding on the neck which is covered over by the helmet. There are no other weak points in armored joints of of the armor. As for the lady, she was placed in a genjutsu, she wasn't mindraped.


Sasuke doesn't attack weak points? Funny, I seem to remember a certain Forest of Death scene...



> So once again prove that Sasuke can mentally control Boba if Vader, Caedus and Luke can not.


Genjutsu =/= Force. You can resist force persuasion. We have not seen a way to resist genjutsu yet, besides rebooting your chakra flow, which Fett has no idea how to do. Sasuke absolutely can mind control him.



> Edit: Aww, Blue, your getting angry now? Should I start citing sources from A New Hope's novel, the one that Lucas wrote, on the damage blaster bolts can do?


Nope, not angry, and FUCK YES you should post some evidence.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2008)

Frogs557 said:


> okay, do you not understand what we have been saying?  the star wars movies are shit.  end of story.  the stuff weve been talking about has been from the books.  you should read them, then maybe youd understand more about what youre debating about.



Like it or not the movies are just as much a part of Boba Fett as the EU if not more so. All these wonderful and convenient books wouldn't exist without the movies. Get over it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Sasuke doesn't attack weak points? Funny, I seem to remember a certain Forest of Death scene...



Of what?



> Genjutsu =/= Force. You can resist force persuasion. We have not seen a way to resist genjutsu yet, besides rebooting your chakra flow, which Fett has no idea how to do. Sasuke absolutely can mind control him.



Last I checked, resisting a psyhic assault on your mind > illusionary technqiues.

[quoteNope, not angry, and FUCK YES you should post some evidence.[/QUOTE]

How about you stop ignoring my scans?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Thanks for again inventing things that Sasuke never does in character. The only weakness is the padding on the neck which is covered over by the helmet. There are no other weak points in armored joints of of the armor. As for the lady, she was placed in a genjutsu, she wasn't mindraped.


Holy shit!! I've made a cracking discovery! Check the OP, yeah, see that bit that says "bloodlust on"?.......


> So once again prove that Sasuke can mentally control Boba if Vader, Caedus and Luke can not.


No no no dear boy, the burden of proof is on you. Right now his genjutsu resistance is at the level of a normal human. You yourself said Jedi tricks are psychic and genjutsu isn't. So since they're different things and Boba has shown no resistance to genjutsu shall we assume he gets raped now? Or shall we debate this for another 5 pages?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Holy shit!! I've made a cracking discovery! Check the OP, yeah, see that bit that says "bloodlust on"?......



Are you just inventing more reasons on why Sasuke should win and not how he could win?

How is Sasuke going to magically know that the only weak point Fett's armor has is under his helmet?



> No no no dear boy, the burden of proof is on you. Right now his genjutsu resistance is at the level of a normal human. You yourself said Jedi tricks are psychic and genjutsu isn't. So since they're different things and Boba has shown no resistance to genjutsu shall we assume he gets raped now? Or shall we debate this for another 5 pages?



Did you ignore the above scan? Sasuke isn't speed-blitzing a guy who can hang around with bullet-timers through sheer reflexes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Nope, not angry, and FUCK YES you should post some evidence.



*yauns*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Let's quote the ANH novel:



> Kenobi turned his attention to the sandcrawler. He pointed out where single weapons' bursts had blasted away portals, treads, and support beams.


----------



## Thanos (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Manda is a snake. Snake use infrared to see, but that didn't stop him from getting put under a genjutsu.
> 
> What does that tell us little boys and girls? Seeing in different wave lengths doesn't stop you from being put under a genjutsu.



But manda is a living being, is it not? Boba's helmet isn't, and since Boba doesn't directly "see" anything (everything from the outside world is filtered through a camera to the inside of his helmet).As I explained before, would genjutsu be able to fool his electronics as well? 

Also not all snakes have the capacity to "see" in infrared wavelengths, does it ever specify what type of snake manda is?


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Those are missiles, TWF. And even if they WERE blaster bolts, you'd have to prove that Fett can tank his own door-owning "blaster" to make that scan have any relevance whatsoever.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> How about you stop ignoring my scans?


Prior to the post I'm quoting, you've only posted *one* hard to decipher scan, for a feat that I've already countered.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> *yauns*


Tired, huh?

You must be, you missed the bit about how we're talking BLASTERS and not whatever heavy weapons they used on that sandcrawler.
Also it probably would have occurred to you that that is a Sandcrawler and not Boba Fett's ass if you were awake. No worries.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Are you just inventing more reasons on why Sasuke should win and not how he could win?
> 
> How is Sasuke going to magically know that the only weak point Fett's armor has is under his helmet?


No, I'm merely refuting your points. Is that not what debate is about?

Sasuke doesn't need to magically know, it's common knowledge that to kill something for good you cut off it's head....uh-oh. That and the fact he can slice Boba several times before he can even react.


> Did you ignore the above scan? Sasuke isn't speed-blitzing a guy who can hang around with bullet-timers through sheer reflexes.


They aren't bullet timers...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Tired, huh?
> 
> You must be, you missed the bit about how we're talking BLASTERS and not whatever heavy weapons they used on that sandcrawler.



They _did_ use blasters.  We see the Stormtroopers who did it when they were searching around the escape pod, and we saw their weapons. You want to prove they used something else besides what we saw them carrying, the burden is on you.  And I'm tired of your bullshit about blasters leaving only scorch marks.  Do you know how hard I try to _not_ ignore your arguments simply because they come from you?

Plus the novel specifically refers to "blasted" and "single weapon's bursts" and Obi-Wan refers to "blast points" in the movie. Blasters were clearly used, and we saw what types they were carrying.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Edit: Aww, Blue, your getting angry now?





> Get over it.





> *yauns*





> Also it probably would have occurred to you that that is a Sandcrawler and not Boba Fett's ass if you were awake. No worries.


 Play nice kids.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> They _did_ use blasters.  We see the Stormtroopers who did it when they were searching around the escape pod, and we saw their weapons. You want to prove they used something else besides what we saw them carrying, the burden is on you.  And I'm tired of your bullshit about blasters leaving only scorch marks.  Do you know how hard I try to _not_ ignore your arguments simply because they come from you?
> 
> Plus the novel specifically refers to "blasted" and "single weapon's bursts" and Obi-Wan refers to "blast points" in the movie. Blasters were clearly used, and we saw what types they were carrying.


Yes, we saw what types they were carrying. The same types that put little holes in people, who are much less durable than a sandcrawler.

How do you figure the burden is on me? We see holes 15 feet across, and you want me to believe they were made by hand blasters? We have never seen a hand blaster do any sort of structural damage, and you want me to believe that?

You're the one who brought up this feat, and the burden of proving it wasn't made by stormtrooper pop guns is on _me_?

And you say you want to ignore MY comments? How dare you?


----------



## Thanos (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Tired, huh?
> 
> You must be, you missed the bit about how we're talking BLASTERS and not whatever heavy weapons they used on that sandcrawler.
> Also it probably would have occurred to you that that is a Sandcrawler and not Boba Fett's ass if you were awake. No worries.




Just want to note that blasters are one of the things that make star wars fantasy in space, rather than science fiction. Its just as much "magic" as the force is. You guys are trying to apply real world physics to them, but you can't since they don't follow any known laws. From frames from the films, the speeds and properties of blaster bolts are so variable that its difficult to quantify anything about them. Sometimes they ricochet of steel doors, sometimes they don't, ect.

On a side note, why do narutoverse vs (INSERT OTHER FICTIONAL CHARCTER HERE) always inspire so much anger?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> On a side note, why do narutoverse vs (INSERT OTHER FICTIONAL CHARCTER HERE) always inspire so much anger?


 Because it gets vastly under estimated, and people "round down" Naruto feats, but "round up" other feats.

The burden is left on the Naruto side and the assumption is kept by the opposing side.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Yes, we saw what types they were carrying. The same types that put little holes in people, who are much less durable than a sandcrawler.



Different type of blaster weapon and/or variable yields.


> How do you figure the burden is on me? We see holes 15 feet across, and you want me to believe they were made by hand blasters? We have never seen a hand blaster do any sort of structural damage, and you want me to believe that?
> 
> You're the one who brought up this feat, and the burden of proving it wasn't made by stormtrooper pop guns is on _me_?



Yes, it is. There's no evidence they had any other weapons.  Plus the novel refers to single weapon's _bursts_ and Obi-Wan refers to "blast points" in the movie.  

Blasters were clearly used, we saw what types they were carrying, so the burden of proof is on you to prove they used something we didn't see and for which there is no evidence of its presence. Understand?


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Because it gets vastly under estimated, and people "round down" Naruto feats, but "round up" other feats.
> 
> The burden is left on the Naruto side and the assumption is kept by the opposing side.


Adding to that, a big part of the reason Naruto is played down hard is because every noob who wanders in the OSB knows a fair bit about Naruto already, and the regulars enjoy having them for breakfast. That can be a little frustrating.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Can you stop using words like barely or merely to make the opposition look weaker? "Ninja barely dodge kunai" - no, they dodge them plain and simple, there is no "barely" in this equation. "Chidori barely cut steel" - no, it cut it, quite easily by the looks of it.



No, the Chidori did not cut it. The scan presented does now show Chidori cutting  steel. Even if it did though, Boba Fett's armor is many magnatudes stronger than steel. Durasteel is 1000 times stronger than steel. Mandalorian Ore, which Boba Fett's suit is made of, is 1000 times stronger than that. Sasuke isn't cutting through it with Chidori.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 1, 2008)

No seriously.

Play nice.

Now.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

> Yes, it is. There's no evidence they had any other weapons.  Plus the novel refers to single weapon's _bursts_ and Obi-Wan refers to "blast points" in the movie.
> 
> Blasters were clearly used, we saw what types they were carrying, so the burden of proof is on you to prove they used something we didn't see and for which there is no evidence of its presence. Understand?
> 
> ...



Alright, I'm going to explain this slowly. There is such a thing as a good assumption and a bad assumption. 
Normally, one does not want to use assumptions at all in logical debate. But you brought this up, so unless we want to just drop this freakish misery like it should be, it has to be dealt with.

Good assumption: The Stormtroopers who attacked the Sandcrawler had heavy weapons. 
Why is this a good assumption? 
1. We've seen imperial ground forces deployed in other scenes. They always have some kind of heavy weapons, usually heavy BLASTERS mounted on walkers and/or hoverbikes. As these Imperial forces were deployed from a Star Destroyer, something easily capable and proven to be capable of landing heavy vehicles, there's no reason to assume this was an exception, especially since the assault involved attacking a large, armored target.

2. We have never, ever, seen a hand blaster do any sort of structural damage. Certainly not on the level we saw there. There are also obvious practical considerations suggesting hand blasters are not capable of that kind of damage, such as the issue of one on a high setting going off accidentally in closed quarters.

3. There is absolutely nothing to suggest they didn't have heavy weapons. This point alone makes your entire argument worthless.

Now for a bad assumption.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> Different type of blaster weapon and/or variable yields.


To repeat:
We have never, ever, seen a hand blaster do any sort of structural damage. 
Also, if hand blasters were capable of that kind of devastation, there would be absolutely no need for the walkers we saw in other scenes.
First, said walkers would be easily destroyed by infantry, and thus expensive targets. Second, any hostile armored targets could be destroyed by infantry, negating the need for a heavy weapons platform. That is why that's a BAD assumption.

Now I'm sorry if that was unduly complicated, but I really want this out of the way, and frankly I'm a little pissed off that you suggested that my posts weren't worth paying attention to when you're trying to dump your rancid, filthy burden of proof on me, because it smells too bad for you to hold.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

The Stormtroopers were only fucking equipped with infantry weaponary. That's it, no turrets, no missile launchers, no grenades, nothing else. Lucas is pretty clear on it since the only patrols shown had absolutely nothing in what your instituting like E-Webs, just carbines and rifles.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> No, the Chidori did not cut it. The scan presented does now show Chidori cutting  steel. Even if it did though, Boba Fett's armor is many magnatudes stronger than steel. Durasteel is 1000 times stronger than steel. Mandalorian Ore, which Boba Fett's suit is made of, is 1000 times stronger than that. Sasuke isn't cutting through it with Chidori.


Do you know what's interesting about ?

The sword cuts through the sharp end of the kunai, and carries on going without even changing direction. Normally you'd need a very vast amount of cutting power to do something like that, especially since the edge of the sword doing the cutting is curved, meaning it's more likely to alter the trajectory of the sword. Another thing is the fact that Sasuke was using the smallest part of the sword to hit the kunai, showing pin-point accuracy even at high speeds.

Now a fully powered chidori obviously has greater cutting power due to the laws of fiction. You trade in one aspect for another. In this case the extra cutting power is traded for a longer length of weapon. Sasuke wouldn't even need to cut through the Mandalorian ore since he has a weak point at his neck. Sasuke has two ways of killing him in my opinion: chidori to the neck cutting off his head, or manipulating him into commiting suicide in some manner, completely bypassing his armour.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Do you know what's interesting about ?
> 
> The sword cuts through the sharp end of the kunai, and carries on going without even changing direction. Normally you'd need a very vast amount of cutting power to do something like that, especially since the edge of the sword doing the cutting is curved, meaning it's more likely to alter the trajectory of the sword. Another thing is the fact that Sasuke was using the smallest part of the sword to hit the kunai, showing pin-point accuracy even at high speeds.



Thank you again for showing us that Sasuke's best feat is cutting through the tip of a steel kunai with his sword.



> Now a fully powered chidori obviously has greater cutting power due to the laws of fiction. You trade in one aspect for another. In this case the extra cutting power is traded for a longer length of weapon. Sasuke wouldn't even need to cut through the Mandalorian ore since he has a weak point at his neck. Sasuke has two ways of killing him in my opinion: chidori to the neck cutting off his head, or manipulating him into commiting suicide in some manner, completely bypassing his armour.



Show me where Sharingan can make someone commit suicide. Right now, in the manga.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Stormtroopers were only fucking equipped with infantry weaponary. That's it, no turrets, no missile launchers, no grenades, nothing else. Lucas is pretty clear on it since the only patrols shown had absolutely nothing in what your instituting like E-Webs, just carbines and rifles.



You're saying this like it's a fact, and like the empire is likely to walk an AT-ST into an AIRCRAFT HANGER if they had one. My bullshit (the Empire had heavy weapons) is superior to your bullshit (they didn't); so can we drop this?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

No one is dropping anything. The Imperial Stormtroopers on patrol had no heavy weaponary, absolutely none on Tatooine. So stop saying they do when Lucas explicitly shows in both ANH's film and wrote in the novel they only used infantry hand weaponary.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Thank you again for showing us that Sasuke's best feat is cutting through the tip of a steel kunai with his sword.
> 
> Show me where Sharingan can make someone commit suicide. Right now, in the manga.



What about this? 

this part.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

" From the very start, you were bound in the illusion"

That isn't mindrape.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> No one is dropping anything. The Imperial Stormtroopers on patrol had no heavy weaponary, absolutely none on Tatooine. So stop saying they do when Lucas explicitly shows in both ANH's film and wrote in the novel they only used infantry hand weaponary.



What you need to do now is post a line from a book or movie that has a character saying "The imperials only have infantry on Tatooine" or otherwise prove there were no heavy weapons on the sandcrawler assault; otherwise, drop this fucking point before I'm forced to get on Hate's bad side again.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> What about this?
> 
> this part.



He made him think he had itachi

that is misdirection


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Alright, I'm going to explain this slowly. There is such a thing as a good assumption and a bad assumption.
> Normally, one does not want to use assumptions at all in logical debate. But you brought this up, so unless we want to just drop this freakish misery like it should be, it has to be dealt with.
> 
> Good assumption: The Stormtroopers who attacked the Sandcrawler had heavy weapons.
> ...



They would deploy heavy vehicles just to destroy an unarmed, civilian target?  You can't be seriously implying this.  Again, these men had no armoured vehicles; they were a "black ops" team, using _dewbacks_ for mobility. The only weapons they had were the guns we saw them carrying, and with those guns, they were able to destroy a vehicle the size of a small apartment building.

And why would Imps use long-ranged weapons in close quarters?



> Now for a bad assumption.
> 
> To repeat:
> We have never, ever, seen a hand blaster do any sort of structural damage.
> ...



The Rebels had heavy weaponry placed in ESB, which should be more than enough to demolish that sandcrawler with pathetic ease.  Guess what?  They did jack shit to the AT-ATs.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> What you need to do now is post a line from a book or movie that has a character saying "The imperials only have infantry on Tatooine" or otherwise prove there were no heavy weapons on the sandcrawler assault; otherwise, drop this fucking point before I'm forced to get on Hate's bad side again.



CD has already posted the excerpt from the novel and screen caps from the movie, as I have I.

You need to go back and look at them.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Thank you again for showing us that Sasuke's best feat is cutting through the tip of a steel kunai with his sword.
> 
> Show me where Sharingan can make someone commit suicide. Right now, in the manga.


No I think his best feat is dodging a hypersonic explosion, but that's just my opinion.


TWF said:


> " From the very start, you were bound in the illusion"
> 
> That isn't mindrape.


You asked for sharingan, I even quoted you above. You said nothing aobut mind rape, and Sasuke can clearly kill Boba via sharingan...honestly I have no idea why this thread is still going on.


Darkseid said:


> He made him think he had itachi
> 
> that is misdirection


Yeah, just like he can make Boba think he's crushing Sasuke's head when in fact he's doing it to himself.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

No, binding yourself because you can't see your already in an illusion when Itachi already placed him under hypnosis before he even attacked him is not the same as making him bind himself against his own voliation.

Sharingan can't make anyone kill themselves.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

I refuse to get into this further, but I like it how you guys are so desperate for threads to cling to you argued for 2 pages that blasters can destroy a





> unarmed, civilian target


 which is not Boba Fett, and argued it by making up garbage. I asked you for some kind of evidence that they didn't have heavy weapons, but you're just shoving your baseless assumptions under my nose again and again like it means something.

Dance, puppets, dance!


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> No I think his best feat is dodging a hypersonic explosion, but that's just my opinion.



Link removed

Read this thread from start to finish. I don't care if it's fourteen pages long. It detail every fucking last reason why that feat is bullshit.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh and


> You asked for sharingan, I even quoted you above. You said nothing aobut mind rape, and Sasuke can clearly kill Boba via sharingan...honestly I have no idea why this thread is still going on.



/thread


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> I refuse to get into this further, but I like it how you guys are so desperate for threads to cling to you argued for 2 pages that blasters can destroy a which is not Boba Fett\, and argued it by making up garbage. I asked you for some kind of evidence that they didn't have heavy weapons, but you're just shoving your baseless assumptions under my nose again and again like it means something.
> 
> Dance, puppets, dance!



You don't like the screen caps from the films, the scans from the comics or the excerpts from the novels? Not my problem.



Blue said:


> Oh and
> 
> 
> /thread



That still isn't mind rape.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Lightsabers don't cut it against Fett's armor. Chidori sure as hell isn't either.


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> It also details every last reason why it ISN'T bullshit. But by all means, ignore those parts.



Personally I found the yay argument far less convincing than the nay argument. Especially considering how it hardly acted as the explosion it being compared to, but guess what? People still draw the parallel.


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 1, 2008)

People arguing for Sasuke stop using Itachi's feats. He is the one who misdirected Deidara, and controlled that woman, and tortured Kakashi with his MS. Not sasuke. Just cause he has the Sharingan doesn't mean he can do it as well. Use his feats only. 

And if anyone wants to use the explosion feat from Sasuke to determine his speed read the thread Swajio posted before you do.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Lightsabers don't cut it against Fett's armor. Chidori sure as hell isn't either.



He's DODGING IT ARGGGGGGH


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> I refuse to get into this further, but I like it how you guys are so desperate for threads to cling to you argued for 2 pages that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You started this shit with the "Blaster only leave scorch marks comment!!11!" and I refuted it.  Oh yeah, concession accepted.

Plus you are the one pulling baseless assumptions.  We see no heavy vehicles at all and the only weapons we saw were the ones they were carrying.  That's it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I don't understand what you're saying here.



Deidara was already under the hypnosis from the Sharingan before he knew he was ever going to fight Itachi. It's that simple. Cybernetic implants fuck up the hypnosis of the Sharingan, Fett's tech visor will certainly do better than that.

It's that simple.

And more weaponary feats for Boba.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Ah and Blue, Fett never dodged it. He never even moved.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> You started this shit with the "Blaster only leave scorch marks comment!!11!" and I refuted it.  Go cry somewhere else.  Oh yeah, concession accepted.
> 
> Plus you are the one pulling baseless assumptions.  We see no heavy vehicles at all and the only weapons we saw were the ones they were carrying.  That's it.


Claim I conceded something again when I didn't, or do it to anyone else, and I will OSB ban you and not even care what the mods have to say about it. I dropped the point because you have an infinite supply of baseless assumptions. If you bring up a valid point (like, say, if TWF pointed me towards the page where blasters do this damage in the present tense) I would absolutely concede. I conceded nothing

And yes, my assumptions are largely baseless. So are yours. Mine are slightly less so, because we've seen my version happen in other scenes. Your version has never been seen.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Deidara was already under the hypnosis from the Sharingan before he knew he was ever going to fight Itachi. It's that simple. Cybernetic implants fuck up the hypnosis of the Sharingan, Fett's tech visor will certainly do better than that.
> 
> It's that simple.


Oh I see. In that case you're wrong. Deidara's eye thingy is very specific and just because Boba uses technology to see doesn't mean it'll have the same effect. Deidara did have to remove the scanner thing and close his normal eye before it started to work against genjutsu....so unless you're saying Boba will remove his helmet (deathwish) he won't resist it.


> And more weaponary feats for Boba.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Look closely, the path of the tip of the lightsaber is in front of Fett's body, meaning it didn't go through him...plus his hands are in the classic belly-sword-dodge stance (technical terminology)


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I've seen it before...even posted in it I believe. I'm not happy with what the other side had to say about it not being a valid feat and I consider that thread a victory for Narutoverse. Although I do suppose it varies from person to person because we all read things in different ways.



The trope argument: From detonation to the explosion, to the aftermath, it did not act like a real explosion and should be discarded as such.

The literal interpretation argument: Even if it didn't act, look, or detonate like a real explosion, why shouldn't I give it the speed of the closest thing I can relate it to.

Which makes more sense?


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

He wasn't stabbing Fett, he was slashing him. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> And yes, my assumptions are largely baseless. So are yours. Mine are slightly less so, because we've seen my version happen in other scenes. Your version has never been seen.



Other scenes such as what?  Hopefully you're not referring to the battles with the Trade Federation since they were a fully armed and operational military force by themselves.  Not a simple Jawa sandcrawler.

Saying I have "baseless assumptions" doesn't make my argument go away.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

Swajio said:


> The trope argument: From detonation to the explosion, to the aftermath, it did not act like a real explosion and should be discarded as such.
> 
> The literal interpretation argument: Even if it didn't act, look, or detonate like a real explosion, why shouldn't I give it the speed of the closest thing I can relate it to.
> 
> Which makes more sense?


Neither. Not to me anyway. It came from the same substances Deidara used on other explosions which did resemble real life ones very closely and would have been hypersonic in themselves if taken as that. Since it's his biggest explosion I don't think it's too unreasonable to assume it moves faster than his others. I've said this in that thread anyway so lets not get off topic now...


TWF said:


> He wasn't stabbing Fett, he was slashing him. It's pretty simple.


You claimed lightsabers can cut through anything...I'm assuming the novels back this up?

Well in that case my interpretation is the correct one since Fett's armour is under the subsection of "thing". Be reasonable please, it's the key to a good debate.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> You claimed lightsabers can cut through anything...I'm assuming the novels back this up?
> 
> Well in that case my interpretation is the correct one since Fett's armour is under the subsection of "thing". Be reasonable please, it's the key to a good debate.



Lightsabers can cut through most materials in Star Wars, not everything. Mandalorian Ore can resist lightsabers for one. As well as blast from blasters that can take out stone/concrete and steel walls.

Which I'm still waiting for, as well as proof that Sasuke can mentally force Boba to do things that psyhically Vader, Caedus and Luke can not. All who have better feats than anyone in Naruto.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Other scenes such as what?  Hopefully you're not referring to the battles with the Trade Federation since they were a fully armed and operational military force by themselves.  Not a simple Jawa sandcrawler.
> 
> Saying I have "baseless assumptions" doesn't make my argument go away.



No sir, the attack on Hoth and the Imperial garrison both used heavy weaponry, thereby proving my heavy weapons exist. We have no proof your magical blasters exist. You might as well say the stormtroopers KICKED those holes in the sandcrawler because their Kung Fu is that badass. 
We haven't SEEN their Kung Fu skills, but the holes are there, so they must have them, right?


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Neither. Not to me anyway. It came from the same substances Deidara used on other explosions which did resemble real life ones very closely and would have been hypersonic in themselves if taken as that. Since it's his biggest explosion I don't think it's too unreasonable to assume it moves faster than his others. I've said this in that thread anyway so lets not get off topic now...



So your assuming Deidara's suicide bomb can be compared to real explosions because his smaller bombs resemble them in a far more accurate manner? That's an association fallacy. It's also in complete ignorance of the fact that Sasuke was gravely injured by one of the more "realistic" bombs.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Lightsabers can cut through most materials in Star Wars, not everything. Mandalorian Ore can resist lightsabers for one. As well as blast from blasters that can take out stone/concrete and steel walls.
> 
> Which I'm still waiting for, as well as proof that Sasuke can mentally force Boba to do things that psyhically Vader, Caedus and Luke can not. All who have better feats than anyone in Naruto.


How can Mandalorian ore resist the lightsaber? Do you have proof besides the very questionable scan previously posted?

And the feats of those other Star Wars characters are irrelevant. Just because Goku is much more impressive in almost every other way than Itachi for example doesn't mean he automatically has better psychic/illusionary techniques.

Swajio, he was also injured by the big one because he didn't completely dodge it...what's your point? It isn't a clear cut association fallacy either, they're all made from the same basic components and are all triggered by "katsu". They all behave in the same way except for the anomalous shape of the final one which can be attributed to the author getting a little creative for the final attack, trying to make it that much more impressive for example.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> No sir, the attack on Hoth and the Imperial garrison both used heavy weaponry, thereby proving my heavy weapons exist. We have no proof your magical blasters exist. You might as well say the stormtroopers KICKED those holes in the sandcrawler because their Kung Fu is that badass.
> We haven't SEEN their Kung Fu skills, but the holes are there, so they must have them, right?



What is your problem exactly? The quotes and screencaps not working for you?

Lucas wrote in ANH that Obi-Wan found the tracks of Stormtroopers who had and where shown to have only blaster rifles on them and the Jawa Sandcrawler was reduced to twisted scrapes of metal and steel.

You gotta evidence to contradict the film and Obi-Wan?

And oh yeah, great job at comparing a recon patrol/black ops team to a full fledged invasion.

Show me where AT-AT's or AT-ST's where on Tatooine please.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> You started this shit with the "Blaster only leave scorch marks comment!!11!" and I refuted it.  Oh yeah, concession accepted.


No you didn't.


Blaster shots on screen do very little. You can't see destruction that happened off-screen and say "that was a blaster". No it wasn't. We've seen blasters and they don't do that.

You need a hefty load of proof besides speculation to show that an off screen showing is that much better than an on-screen showing.

And even in the speculations, you are losing - "There isn't an proof that they didn't just have blasters"  < "Why would infantry have guns that have similar damage to the walkers?"


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Merge this post.



Fuujin said:


> How can Mandalorian ore resist the lightsaber? Do you have proof besides the very questionable scan previously posted?
> 
> And the feats of those other Star Wars characters are irrelevant. Just because Goku is much more impressive in almost every other way than Itachi for example doesn't mean he automatically has better psychic/illusionary techniques.



What are you talking about besides trying to use a strawman argument? The same Vader that can do this can not cut through Fett's armor.



Vader can easily cut through steel yet can't cut through Fett's armor.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Lucas wrote in ANH that Obi-Wan found the tracks of Stormtroopers who had and where shown to have only blaster rifles on them and the Jawa Sandcrawler was reduced to twisted scrapes of metal and steel.


 Where is this? I missed it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Uh oh, must be an AT-AT or ground turrent with these guys, amiright?


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> What are you talking about besides trying to use a strawman argument? The same Vader that can do this can not cut through Fett's armor.
> 
> 
> 
> Vader can easily cut through steel yet can't cut through Fett's armor.


Show me the scan of Vader failing to cut through his armour, and please stop with the diversionary tactics, they won't work this time.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

I see vaporized metal from that smoke from blaster bolts hitting the walls.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Man this thread is HEATED. I love it. 
Anyway, what's the consensus on Fett's armor vs lightsabers?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Uh oh, must be an AT-AT or ground turrent with these guys, amiright?



Stop making me post extra replies. Use the text accompanying the scan to provide an explanation, "Uh oh, must be an AT-AT or ground turrent with these guys, amiright?"

How does this scene relate to the order of events with the destruction of the sandcrawler?

Go through, step-by-step or something to show that it had to be normal stormtroopers with just these weapons.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> I see vaporized metal from that smoke from blaster bolts hitting the walls.


I don't know about what you can see but I know what I can't see...that scan you were promising me of Vader failing to cut Fett.


soupnazi235 said:


> Man this thread is HEATED. I love it.
> Anyway, what's the consensus on Fett's armor vs lightsabers?


Lightsaber>Fett and his armour


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> 
> Blaster shots on screen do very little. You can't see destruction that happened off-screen and say "that was a blaster". No it wasn't. We've seen blasters and they don't do that.
> ...



Oh what the shit...

They used different types of blaster weapons.  Why would the Empire use the equivalent of heavy assault rifles in close-quarters?



> And even in the speculations, you are losing - "There isn't an proof that they didn't just have blasters"  < "Why would infantry have guns that have similar damage to the walkers?"



Yet you don't find it utterly laughable that they would deploy heavy vehicles against a fucking Jawa sandcrawler which is clunky and unarmed.  I stress the word Jawa.  Plus there were no trace of vehicles whatsoever.  None.  Zip.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Yet you don't find it utterly laughable that they would deploy heavy vehicles against a fucking Jawa sandcrawler which is clunky and unarmed.  I stress the word Jawa.  Plus there were no trace of vehicles whatsoever.  None.  Zip.



Hell, they don't use vehicles, because they break down so often. Why else would they ride dewbacks?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Yet you don't find it utterly laughable that they would deploy heavy vehicles against a fucking Jawa sandcrawler which is clunky and unarmed. I stress the word Jawa. Plus there were no trace of vehicles whatsoever. None. Zip.


 I don't even remember the scene.

My point is, why are you ASSUMING that they are using blasters, when blasters haven't been shown to do that. It's circular logic.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> Oh what the shit...
> 
> They used different types of blaster weapons.  Why would the Empire use the equivalent of heavy assault rifles in close-quarters?


 Different kinds of pistols/rifles? Okay, now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Yet you don't find it utterly laughable that they would deploy heavy vehicles against a fucking Jawa sandcrawler which is clunky and unarmed.  I stress the word Jawa.  Plus there were no trace of vehicles whatsoever.  None.  Zip.


There was no trace of Kung Fu either. But I think it was the Kung Fu.
Also I find it fucking laughable that the stormtroopers would walk across a desert but that's neither here nor there


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Hell, they don't use vehicles, because they break down so often. Why else would they ride dewbacks?



And if my memory isn't faulty, the Imps wanted to make it look like the Tusken Raiders did it.  

Yeah...


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> I don't even remember the scene.
> 
> My point is, why are you ASSUMING that they are using blasters, when blasters haven't been shown to do that. It's circular logic.
> Different kinds of pistols/rifles? Okay, now we are getting somewhere.



You realize that Kenobi states that blasters were used to disable and damage the sandcrawler right?



Blue said:


> There was no trace of Kung Fu either. But I think it was the Kung Fu.
> Also I find it fucking laughable that the stormtroopers would walk across a desert but that's neither here nor there


Blue,they ride on large lizard like animals called dewbacks, on account of mechanical vehicles break down so much.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> You realize that Kenobi states that blasters were used to disable and damage the sandcrawler right?



Well, yeah. BIG blasters.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor, the fact that flames are caused from blaster bolts hitting steel bulkheads and Han's pistol gouging two/three foot chunks out of concrete walls would give us very good reasons to see how the Stormtroopers took out the Sandcrawler with just their rifles.



Boba Fett having his own blaster bolt deflected by Vader into his helmet. And having no damage recieved from it afterwards.



Boba Fett resisting Vader's mindrape.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Visual genjutsu wont work on Boba Fett because the Fett man would never lay eyes on Sasuke. Rather his helmet would eate a representation of the area surrounding him. Boba Fett is capable of using armor using only eye movements. In Bloodlines for instance, he bought stokes for a pharmaceutical manufacturer using just his eye movements while he was walking down the street and at the same time noticed that someone following him since his helmet allows him to see in 360 degrees.


From what I gathered from the post his helmet still transferred information from his surrounding to him through sight. Either way he can't fight blind, whether direct or in direct he has to lay eyes on sasuke. That brings me to another little point. How would he know he's in a genjutsu?




TWF said:


> Genjutsu isn't mindrape, and Boba Fett can resist psyhic assaults from people like Vader and Luke. Try again.


Didn't we go over this before? Since you claim that genjutsu isn't a psychic attack why would you still bring his immunity to psychics up? non sequitur. It's like saying "Attack A is not a fire attack and person B is immune to rock attacks so it won't matter".Does not follow.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

The strom troopers that attacked the Jawas rode up on Banthas. LARGE PACK ANIMALS! NOT VEHICLES. There where no heavy vehicles.

Typically a stormtrooper carries an E-11 Carbine. Carbines, by their definition, have less fire power and smaller size than full rifles. That said there are easily portable rifles, repeating rifles, and that have more firepower than the E-11 Carbine. I would be shocked if they brought anything Bigger than an E-web Blaster to take out that Sand Crawler.


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> From what I gathered from the post his helmet still transferred information from his surrounding to him through sight. Either way he can't fight blind, whether direct or in direct he has to lay eyes on sasuke. That brings me to another little point. How would he know he's in a genjutsu?
> 
> 
> Didn't we go over this before? Since you claim that genjutsu isn't a psychic attack why would you still bring his immunity to psychics up? non sequitur. It's like saying "Attack A is not a fire attack and person B is immune to rock attacks so it won't matter".Does not follow.



Electronic signals that super impose themselves from his visor filtering his optical senses. That simple.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> I see vaporized metal from that smoke from blaster bolts hitting the walls.


dude, that was shitty SFX from the late 70s.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> I don't even remember the scene.
> 
> My point is, why are you ASSUMING that they are using blasters, when blasters haven't been shown to do that. It's circular logic.
> Different kinds of pistols/rifles? Okay, now we are getting somewhere.



The one going in circles is you, and I have no problem saying that. Let me put it to you in a simply. They had to make the attack look like it was pulled off by Tusken Raiders. Sand People don't have the kind of weaponry your talking about. And if they used those weapons to attack the Sandcrawler it would have been obvious to anyone that Sand people didn't do it. Sand people don't heave weapons with more firepower than Blaster Rifles, and they only have those because they stole them from the native population!

Luke, a native to Tatooine, who spent 20 years growing up there, thought that Sand People did it. That is the point.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

> I would be shocked if they brought anything Bigger than an E-web Blaster to take out that Sand Crawler


Do you get that there was a huge motherfucking hole in that sandcrawler?

And do you get that we have never seen a portable blaster do any sort of structural damage whatsoever?

And do you understand that if you assume that that damage was done by a portable blaster, you are basically making shit up?

If you understand all that and you're okay with it, I have nothing to say to you.

You know what occurs to me? Thermal detonator.

There. Problem solved. Can we move on now?


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

I think this thread is all but won. TWF since you've failed to show Fett's armour resisting a lightsaber its strength is called into question. He was hit with a blaster beam which by your own estimations can "gouge two/three foot chunks out of concrete walls" and it forced his head back showing signs of vaporization of his helmet via the smoke given off. Chidori has placed huge holes in rocks certainly more than a few feet deep when Sasuke was learning to do it. It also obliterated a concrete wall and several others when Itachi forced him to release it from his hand in the hotel scene. I put it to you that Fett's armour can't tank hits like that if the limit of its durability is somewhat deflecting blaster fire. Thread closed.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> You know what occurs to me? Thermal detonator.
> 
> There. Problem solved. Can we move on now?



Except for the small fact that they were trying to frame the Tusken Raiders and would not have employed such a powerful weapon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> You know what occurs to me? Thermal detonator.



A thermal detonator can be precise enough to systematically take out the treads, portals, and support beams?  Wow, Star Wars truly is a magical place!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> You realize that Kenobi states that blasters were used to disable and damage the sandcrawler right?


 No, I didn't.



TWF said:


> Reznor, the fact that flames are caused from blaster bolts hitting steel bulkheads and Han's pistol gouging two/three foot chunks out of concrete walls would give us very good reasons to see how the Stormtroopers took out the Sandcrawler with just their rifles.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Okay.
Makes sense.

I haven't read it, so I have no more opinion on Boba to contribute.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> You know what occurs to me? Thermal detonator.
> 
> There. Problem solved. Can we move on now?



Thermal Detonators reduce everything within 20 meters to Atoms. Sand people wouldn't have weaponry like that. Most of the blasters they have are scavenged from residents as much as a few hundred years back. They had to make it look like sand people did it.

That means no heavy weaponry.

Wither you like it not, they performed their attack using rifles.

Its really not that surprising when you take into account that the Sand Crawler was 5,000 years old and was a transport and not a military vehicle.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> A thermal detonator can be precise enough to systematically take out the treads, portals, and support beams?  Wow, Star Wars truly is a magical place!


(sigh) Alright, it wasn't a grenade. It was a vehicle. I was trying to compromise. 

Basically, you're making up fantasy weapons, and I can't do anything to stop you. I mean, I'm not sure what part of "there is no evidence for explosive hand blasters" you're not getting. You can't just make shit up. But you are anyway, and acting like it's the word of God.


> Wither you like it not, they performed their attack using rifles.


That's a lie.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Its the truth. If they'd used anything bigger than a rifle it would have been blatantly obvious to anyone that Sand People did pull off the attack. It was a cover up!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Can we use the newest chapter to support Sasuke?..

If so, how does Fett stop this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








He can charge a couple of those shuriken with Chidori and they'll go right through him.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fett's armor has tanked a lot worse than some electrically charged shuriken, Smile.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Can we use the newest chapter to support Sasuke?..
> 
> If so, how does Fett stop this?
> 
> ...



Well for 1 none of uncharged ones would make it past Boba Fett's armor. Thats like saying you could throw a shuriken through Wolverine's Adamantium Bones. It wont happen.

Also, Even the big one that had Chidori charged through it did not go right through the Itachi clone, which at best would be made of flesh and blood, and at worst would be made of almost nothing of substance. In other words it wouldn't do jack to Boba Fett's Armor.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

right thru a bushin...
and Fett's armor is so far past that stage it isnt even funny


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm saying that he could charge a couple of them and considering how many he threw I doubt Boba could dodge them.

It went through his kunai first if you'd bother to look at it...


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

A kunai is made of iron. Mandalorian Ore is a million times stronger than Iron.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Well for 1 none of uncharged ones would make it past Boba Fett's armor. Thats like saying you could throw a shuriken through Wolverine's Adamantium Bones. It wont happen.


Agreed


> Also, Even the big one that had Chidori charged through it did not go right through the Itachi clone, which at best would be made of flesh and blood, and at worst would be made of almost nothing of substance. In other words it wouldn't do jack to Boba Fett's Armor.


Are you joking? Clearly it went right through his kunai and him.


Darkseid said:


> right thru a bushin...
> and Fett's armor is so far past that stage it isnt even funny


The best it's been able to tank from what I've seen is his own blaster fire...ie not good enough for a fully powered chidori.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'm saying that he could charge a couple of them and considering how many he threw I doubt Boba could dodge them.
> 
> It went through his kunai first if you'd bother to look at it...



what they all said. Compared to his armor, it's NOT impressive.



Fuujin said:


> Agreed
> 
> Are you joking? Clearly it went right through his kunai and him.
> 
> The best it's been able to tank from what I've seen is his own blaster fire...ie not good enough for a fully powered chidori.



That statement doesn't make any sense. Since when is Chidori > Blaster Fire?
And don't forget the light sabers


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

This same kind of flesh and blood that the shuriken went through tanked . Just throwin' that back out there.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

No, I'm not Joking, I'm being quite serious. Those Shuriken and Kunai would do nothing to Boba Fett's armor. They would all bounce right off him.

Blasters > Shuriken no matter whose throwing them or what they're made of.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Except Fett doesn't use Mandalorian Iron in his armor.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> That statement doesn't make any sense. Since when is Chidori > Blaster Fire?
> And don't forget the light sabers


What about the lightsabers?


strongarm85 said:


> No, I'm not Joking, I'm being quite serious. Those Shuriken and Kunai would do nothing to Boba Fett's armor. They would all bounce right off him.
> 
> Blasters > Shuriken no matter whose throwing them or what they're made of.


Ugh, I hate to have to quote myself but I'll make an exception just for you two 


Fuujin said:


> I think this thread is all but won. TWF since you've failed to show Fett's armour resisting a lightsaber its strength is called into question. He was hit with a blaster beam which by your own estimations can "gouge two/three foot chunks out of concrete walls" and it forced his head back showing signs of vaporization of his helmet via the smoke given off. Chidori has placed huge holes in rocks certainly more than a few feet deep when Sasuke was learning to do it. It also obliterated a concrete wall and several others when Itachi forced him to release it from his hand in the hotel scene. I put it to you that Fett's armour can't tank hits like that if the limit of its durability is somewhat deflecting blaster fire. Thread closed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> This same kind of flesh and blood that the shuriken went through tanked . Just throwin' that back out there.



Wrong again, The Shuriken did not TANK anything. Sasuke put his chakra through it. Not the same thing as taking that kind energy.



Blue said:


> Except Fett doesn't use Mandalorian Iron in his armor.



Current Boba Fett uses Mandalorian Iron in his Armor.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Seems like there's a LOT of confusion (and/or truth distortion) in this thread.
Someone just link all of EU so we can get this over with.

Edit: And can we agree that if Fett has Mandalorion Iron he babyshakes Sasuke? Nothing Sasuke can do will hurt Fett.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> This same kind of flesh and blood that the shuriken went through tanked . Just throwin' that back out there.


Itachi never tanked that.



Blue said:


> Except Fett doesn't use Mandalorian Iron in his armor.



Yes he does. His "dad" did and so does fett


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

The reason why the cut was delayed was because that bunshin turned into a mass of crows...

So despite Sasuke's massive speed advantage, genjutsu, and all of his chidori variants that go through steel...Fett wins why?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Because they don't go through steel. Its been explained in Naruto that only certain metals are capable of channeling chakra through them and that those metals are exceedingly rare.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> The reason why the cut was delayed was because that bunshin turned into a mass of crows...
> 
> So despite Sasuke's massive speed advantage, genjutsu, and all of his chidori variants that go through steel...Fett wins why?



When has Sasuke gone through steel? 
Fett is agile enough to keep up with high level Jedi. NO SLOUCH in the speed department.
Genjutsu vs. Jedi Mind Rape? Fett giggles.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

What do you think Kunai and water tanks are made of? clay?

Not to mention the Iron Skin jutsu but you can just say elemental weakness.  

Fett got taken out by a blind guy with a pole.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Genjutsu isn't even worth arguing about in this case because none of Sasuke's Genjutsu, which all rely on vision, will fail to work against Boba Fett.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, nice job at using the shitty movie version, Smile. Your bias on this topic is painfully obvious. 
Not to mention that it didn't KILL him.
And that shit is made out of iron, NOT steel. HUGE difference, and then theres the difference between that and Fett's armor.


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Edit: And can we agree that if Fett has Mandalorion Iron he babyshakes Sasuke? Nothing Sasuke can do will hurt Fett.


Hell no. All this discussion about shuriken and armor is just for fun. Sasuke already won this with genjutsu. Which is not force persuasion and cannot be resisted the same way, so don't start.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well first of all the one with the back broken out of it was Naruto's Rasengan, not Sasuke's Chidori. Second, A high powered blaster rifle can have the same effects at Sasuke's Chidori has on objects.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

So what's he going to do when he puts him in a genjutsu? Poke at him and fail to get through? This fight hasn't been won by Sasuke at all.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

I did read Tales of the Bounty Hunters, it was the only EU book I read.  Pretty damn sweet...and I seem to remember him fighting to a standstill with Han Solo...again.

IG-88's story was the best btw.

Edit- Chidori sword to the neck, there's no armor there.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> The reason why the cut was delayed was because that bunshin turned into a mass of crows...
> 
> So despite Sasuke's massive speed advantage, genjutsu, and all of his chidori variants that go through steel...Fett wins why?



Because Fett's armor is made of the SW equivilant of Marvel Adamantium, he has killed Jedi, has weapons that can all one-shot Sasuke, has sensors and gadgets and sensors which make genjutsu and illusions useless in addition to his already extreme amounts of mental fortitude. Oh and he can fly at 145 km/h XD




strongarm85 said:


> Well first of all the one with the back broken out of it was Naruto's Rasengan, not Sasuke's Chidori. Second, A high powered blaster rifle can have the same effects at Sasuke's Chidori has on objects.




Actually a Blaster bolt is orders of magnitude more powerful that any showing of a Chidori, which seems to have the equivalent power of a Halo plasma pistol shot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue said:


> Hell no. All this discussion about shuriken and armor is just for fun. Sasuke already won this with genjutsu. Which is not force persuasion and cannot be resisted the same way, so don't start.



Bullshit!

I already debunked Sasuke's Genjutsu SEVERAL times.

Sasuke can't use his Genjutsu on Boba Fett because his genjutsu relies on making visual contact.

Boba Fett would never make visual contact with Sasuke during the fight as long as he has his armor on.

He doesn't see his surrondings, he sees and optical feed of his surroundings and that difference prevents ANY of Sasuke's Genjutsu from working on him.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like no consensus is developing here.
Fanboy wanking is fun, too, though.
And I'm actually feeling sorry for Sasuke at the moment, considering what just happened to him


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> I already debunked Sasuke's Genjutsu SEVERAL times.
> 
> ...



His radar and IR imaging help with that too.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, I'll concede.  Boba Fett is pretty cool, I'm ok with him winning.  I don't know enough about the EU...I can't help but laugh when people get all high and mighty for me using the original cannon media though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Exactly! Whats pissing me off is this is the 10th times I've brought it up and every time its been ignored because everyone else was too busy trying to refute TWF!!! I brought this up on Page Freaking 3 people!


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Ok, I'll concede.  Boba Fett is pretty cool, I'm ok with him winning.  I don't know enough about the EU...I can't help but laugh when people get all high and mighty for me using the original *cannon* media though.



LOL Jplaya


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Ok, I'll concede.  Boba Fett is pretty cool, I'm ok with him winning.  I don't know enough about the EU...I can't help but laugh when people get all high and mighty for me using the original cannon media though.



Don't get me wrong, original Star Wars is the shit (first 3 movies, fuck the rest, FUCK IT), but since we are using the EU version of Boba, the movie one really doesn't matter.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Haha god damn it people make so many jokes about it I forgot how to really spell it.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Well first of all the one with the back broken out of it was Naruto's Rasengan, not Sasuke's Chidori. Second, A high powered blaster rifle can have the same effects at Sasuke's Chidori has on objects.


Claim debunked a few pages back


soupnazi235 said:


> So what's he going to do when he puts him in a genjutsu? Poke at him and fail to get through? This fight hasn't been won by Sasuke at all.


Claim debunked a few pages back


Ulfgar said:


> Because Fett's armor is made of the SW equivilant of Marvel Adamantium, he has killed Jedi, has weapons that can all one-shot Sasuke, has sensors and gadgets and sensors which make genjutsu and illusions useless in addition to his already extreme amounts of mental fortitude. Oh and he can fly at 145 km/h XD
> 
> Actually a Blaster bolt is orders of magnitude more powerful that any showing of a Chidori, which seems to have the equivalent power of a Halo plasma pistol shot.


Claim debunked a few pages back


strongarm85 said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> I already debunked Sasuke's Genjutsu SEVERAL times.
> 
> ...


Claim debunked a few pages back

Can you please read the entire thread before posting in future guys? And since we're just going in circles now I officially quit this thread, I think I've proven my point.

Oh and btw Ulfgar 145km/h isn't all that fast, it's like 40m/s which is way below Sasuke the bullet timer who can move in excess of 500m/s at the very least.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Oh and btw Ulfgar 145km/h isn't all that fast, it's like 40m/s which is way below Sasuke the bullet timer who can move in excess of 500m/s at the very least.



I know but clearly you don't understand humor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh was it really debunked? 

Because as I remember it was was really more of a baseless attempt at debunking. I cited the novels where you could find that information in. So no Fuujin, it wasn't debunked its actually quite true.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Claim debunked a few pages back



Debunk the claim yourself instead of spewing out that pre-pubescent shit.  Or you could have at least posted the so-called debunking claims.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Feb 1, 2008)

Does EU Fett still have tons of holes/openings in his armor?


----------



## Blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Debunk the claim yourself instead of spewing out that pre-pubescent shit.  Or you could have at least posted the so-called debunking claims.



He did it himself, many many times. 

/also quits


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

Fett has no holes is his armor

He just has spots that are minimally protected


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

> Actually a Blaster bolt is orders of magnitude more powerful that any showing of a Chidori, which seems to have the equivalent power of a Halo plasma pistol shot.


.....
Okay, now this is ridiculous.

Look at Part 1 Sasuke's chidori's effect on the hotel when he attacked Itachi.
And note that, by reason, it has to be more damage, or better penetrating damage, then his Dragon Katon that he used on Oro in the Forest of Death.

Part 1 feats.

Now, the best showings of blaster rifles pail in comparison to this.

And you claim that blasters aren't just better, but MAGNITUDES better. :S


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rez, you are comparing a building to some of the things blasters have gone through in the EU verse of Star Wars. BAD comparison. 
Have you read about the EU feats (or the books themselves I guess)?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Fett has no holes is his armor
> 
> He just has spots that are minimally protected



It seriously looks like his neck is protected by cloth...but ok, his armor his impenetrable.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Electronic signals that super impose themselves from his visor filtering his optical senses. That simple.


Didn't we already cover the whole filter thing? As long as it uses eye sight then it's already initiated. The actual technique doesn't even use light but the person's chakra.

I like threads like this. 12 pages of back and forth brings excitement to the OBD.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Rez, you are comparing a building to some of the things blasters have gone through in the EU verse of Star Wars. BAD comparison.
> Have you read about the EU feats (or the books themselves I guess)?


No I haven't. Which is why I require very little evidence to concede the topic.

But the basic blasters feats provided earlier were things like "went through concrete"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It seriously looks like his neck is protected by cloth...but ok, his armor his impenetrable.




It is cloth-like but it is closer to super advanced chainmail


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It seriously looks like his neck is protected by cloth...but ok, his armor his impenetrable.



The "cloth" is in fact an armor mesh, which generates an energy field around it that strengthens it and protects it against attacks in addition to providing protection from the elements among other things.
IIRC, it resisted vibroblade attacks.

Also Reznor, the blowing holes in duracrete, which is substantialy more durable than concrete, was done by Han's handgun. Boba is using a rifle. Also reference to the Death star control room scene where they were vaporising nasty holes in the metal from the stormtroopers missed shots.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Quick question how is fett physically? No power scaling, just from feats he has shown.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Quick question how is fett physically? No power scaling, just from feats he has shown.



besides reaction speed and skill I dont think he is really anything that special

He has some godly durability thou.

boy can he take a ass whuppin....


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I guess I stand corrected.  His dad probably should have invested in some of that shit.

Duracrete...haha, that's almost as lame as Gundarium or whatever it was that Gundam uses.  Anyway, EU Fett wins, movie Fett is annihilated.  That seems to be the fair conclusion.

Edit- I meant based on feats.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Well, I guess I stand corrected.  His dad probably should have invested in some of that shit.
> 
> Duracrete...haha, that's almost as lame as Gundarium or whatever it was that Gundam uses.  Anyway, EU Fett wins, movie Fett is annihilated.  That seems to be the fair conclusion.



There is only one Boba Fett, a change in media does not a new character make.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mandalorians (members of the actual race like Boba Fett is) are above Peak Human in Strength Stamina and Durability. They're the most elite soldiers of Star Wars and are unmatched in terms of training, equipment, strength, and dexterity. They're like Super Space Spartans.

And Boba Fett is their leader.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Mandalorians (members of the actual race like Boba Fett is) are above Peak Human in Strength Stamina and Durability. They're the most elite soldiers of Star Wars and are unmatched in terms of training, equipment, strength, and dexterity. They're like Super Space Spartans.


See I asked for outright feats not bios. Most of the things you're throwing at me are vague descriptions. Also I can say that base sasuke speed is way past fett, he equals lee's speed and his body flicker just adds to it all. For reaction time I can cite the *Opens umbrella for shit storm* the explosion feat. For strength I can also cite his leg strength which is equal to lee who carried a couple tons on each leg.

Then theres genjutsu.

Then theres manda.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Manda is dead...

And Genjutsu wouldn't work because he'd basically bet watch Sasuke on a closed circuit TV. Therefore he'd never make direct visual contact with Sasuke and would not fall victim to Sasuke's Genjutsu. That simple.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Mandalorians (members of the actual race like Boba Fett is) are above Peak Human in Strength Stamina and Durability. They're the most elite soldiers of Star Wars and are unmatched in terms of training, equipment, strength, and dexterity. They're like Super Space Spartans.



No Not at all, they are nowhere near Spartan II levels. However they are,   above peak human. As evidenced by being able to fight Bossk, a Trandoshan, in hand to hand and hold his own.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> No Not at all, they are nowhere near Spartan II levels. However they are,   above peak human. As evidenced by being able to fight Bossk, a Trandoshan, in hand to hand and hold his own.



I meant like 300 Spartans, not Halo Spartans.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Manda is dead...


 Doesn't matter, so we should stop using jiriaya or Oro also?



> And Genjutsu *wouldn't work because he'd basically bet watch Sasuke on a closed circuit TV.* Therefore he'd never make direct visual contact with Sasuke and would not fall victim to Sasuke's Genjutsu. That simple.


I thought this was a face to face fight with no prep time?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2008)

If Boba Fett has his Helmet on its always in the operation mode all the time. He wouldn't wouldn't nee prep time for that. Its essentially base Boba Fett.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> I thought this was a face to face fight with no prep time?



It is boba's standard equipment


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> I thought this was a face to face fight with no prep time?



It is. I think he is try to say that it woulbe like that, with all the sensors and gadgets in Fett's helmet.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> If Boba Fett has his Helmet on its always in the operation mode all the time. He wouldn't wouldn't nee prep time for that. Its essentially base Boba Fett.





Ulfgar said:


> It is. I think he is try to say that it woulbe like that, with all the sensors and gadgets in Fett's helmet.


Okay granted, but where do you base the assumption that sharingan must have direct eye contact? Nothing in naruto says anything about genjutsu being useless to goggles.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Okay granted, but where do you base the assumption that sharingan must have direct eye contact? Nothing in naruto says anything about genjutsu being useless to goggles.



Because direct eye contacts have been the only situations where the sharingan genjutsu has been showcased?


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Because direct eye contacts have been the only situations where the sharingan genjutsu has been showcased?


Direct eye contact as in "I looked into his eye" is completely different from what you guys are implying here. You're basically saying even if he does look at him in the eye it still won't be cast because he looking through a video screen.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Direct eye contact as in "I looked into his eye" is completely different from what you guys are implying here. You're basically saying even if he does look at him in the eye it still won't be cast because he looking through a video screen.



Not so much that but the fact that his different vision modes will show him that what he is seeing is false or isn't actually there.


----------



## Red (Feb 1, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Not so much that but the fact that his different vision modes will show him that what he is seeing is false or isn't actually there.


But once the genjutsu is initiated it's all in his head, not the visor. So switching the visor won't work. Also would he just randomly switch visor? if not he won't even know he's under an illusion until he shoots himself in the head with his own blaster.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> But once the genjutsu is initiated it's all in his head, not the visor. So switching the visor won't work. Also would he just randomly switch visor? if not he won't even know he's under an illusion until he shoots himself in the head with his own blaster.





Im leaving this thread if this is the best you can come up with


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> But once the genjutsu is initiated it's all in his head, not the visor. So switching the visor won't work. Also would he just randomly switch visor? if not he won't even know he's under an illusion until he shoots himself in the head with his own blaster.



They're always on.


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Im leaving this thread if this is the best you can come up with


Wut. 



Ulfgar said:


> They're always on.


I know they're always on. My question is:

Where did you get the idea that looking at a sharingan user through a vid screen cancels out the genjutsu.

Where did you get the idea that switching visors can release you from a genjutsu.

Thats all I'm asking.



> Those who argue that Sasuke's genjutsu will work on Boba Fett because genjutsu =/= jedi mind-rape, and resistance to the former does not equate to a resistance to the latter, are making a mistake.
> 
> If genjutsu works on the principles of chakra, and not the Force, then it will have no effect on Fett anyway because Fett is a creature of the Force, not chakra. And if genjutsu is presumed to be a psychic technique of the Force for the purposes of this fight, then examples can be provided in which Fett resists psychics more powerful than Sasuke, which ends up more or less negating his genjutsu as well.


Hey I was treating it as a Mind attack until, but the starwars fans where upset by it so I dropped the notion.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 2, 2008)

Sasuke rapes. This isn't even a fight.

Aside from 'Fet being no better than any other human with some fancy toys, meaning Sasuke could just...vaporize him with a punch...we're also looking at Genjutsu here, which Sasuke would use right away if he was bloodlusted (assuming he didn't just take 'Fet's head off).

Shit. Beginning of the series Naruto wipes the floor with Boba Fet.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke rapes. This isn't even a fight.
> 
> Aside from 'Fet being no better than any other human with some fancy toys, meaning Sasuke could just...vaporize him with a punch...we're also looking at Genjutsu here, which Sasuke would use right away if he was bloodlusted (assuming he didn't just take 'Fet's head off).
> 
> Shit. Beginning of the series Naruto wipes the floor with Boba Fet.



This is what we call ignorance of EU Fett.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nikumishi's knowledge of pretty much anything besides Naruto is very lacking, TWF.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Wut.
> 
> 
> I know they're always on. My question is:
> ...



Okay, say there is in that funky tree illusion. his radar and other sensors  tells him that the "'tree" holding is not actually real. Basically his sensors see through the illusion, so it would have no effect on him.


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Okay, say there is in that funky tree illusion. his radar and other sensors  tells him that the "'tree" holding is not actually real. Basically his sensors see through the illusion, so it would have no effect on him.


Everything, including his scanner read out, is all part of the genjutsu. Then he's pretty much screwed.


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Everything, including his scanner read out, is all part of the genjutsu. Then he's pretty much screwed.





Genjutsu effects the mind, not the sensors. The sensors will see through the illusion.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 2, 2008)

sasuke has no chance in hell


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Genjutsu effects the mind, not the sensors. The sensors will see through the illusion.


Lemme explain in a different way. Genjutsu effects the mind and by extension all that he sees right? Does that not include the readings he is seeing from his scanners?

You get it right?


----------



## Blue (Feb 2, 2008)

Every argument in favor of Fett was shot down a while ago, Despair. No reason to argue it further.

Although if you want to keep going you might remind them that most genjutsu doesn't affect someone by sight. 
Sharingan genjutsu does, but all you need is to see the Sharingan. It doesn't matter if you're wearing sunglasses or whatever.


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Lemme explain in a different way. Genjutsu effects the mind and by extension all that he sees right? Does that not include the readings he is seeing from his scanners?
> 
> You get it right?



Genjutsu only affects the five senses.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2008)

Blue said:


> Every argument in favor of Fett was shot down a while ago, Despair. No reason to argue it further.
> 
> Although if you want to keep going you might remind them that most genjutsu doesn't affect someone by sight.
> Sharingan genjutsu does, but all you need is to see the Sharingan. It doesn't matter if you're wearing sunglasses or whatever.



You don't get it Blue, your not capable of comprehending that Boba Fett would never make eye contact with Sasuke Sharingan because even the images right in front of him are a points of data visually represented and not the actual points. He would never see Sharingan and thus Sasuke's Sharingan Genjutsu would not work on him.

Even if it did, for a Sharigan to effect his sensors it would imply that Sasuke knew what his sensor readings looked like Sasuke does not know that. In fact he doesn't even know what Sensors are. This means that Sasuke will not even be able to make sensor readings with his Genjutsu.

Second, the Force and Chakra are baised on the same principles. The his ability to overcome a power force user trying to take control over his mind is comparable to a Genjutsu. Boba Fett would be able to over come it. The going rule in OBD is psychic resistance = genjutsu resistance.

EDIT: Let me put it to you this way. Sasuke would have about the same effects with his Sharingan Genjutsu on Boba Fett as he would trying to use it against Daredevil. Not only would it not work, but he wouldn't be able to overcome Boba Fett Senses if it did work to some extent


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> This is what we call ignorance of EU Fett.



"EU Fett"? So this isn't even from the original Star Wars movies, but some shitty(er) extension of them?

Well, for all I know then, Fett could be a planet buster. But the "canon" Boba Fett was...just a guy in a suit, with a gun.



			
				soupnazi235 said:
			
		

> Nikumishi's knowledge of pretty much anything besides Naruto is very lacking, TWF.



Not really. I was just expecting this to be...the common Boba Fett...that everyone would know about. Not some amped-up spin-off version.

And even then, you'll have to explain how he compensates for the speed gap. This is a situation much like Ichigo's first encounter with Byakuya; 'Fett would get stabbed multiple times and not even know which direction he was stabbed from.


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Genjutsu only affects the five senses.


And what do you use to look at your readings? yes thats right SIGHT.



strongarm85 said:


> Even if it did, for a Sharigan to effect his sensors it would imply that Sasuke knew what his sensor readings looked like Sasuke does not know that. In fact he doesn't even know what Sensors are. This means that Sasuke will not even be able to make sensor readings with his Genjutsu.


Not knowing how shit would look like never stopped him from deceiving diedara even though he never knew the effect garuda would have on his body.


> Second, the Force and Chakra are baised on the same principles. The his ability to overcome a power force user trying to take control over his mind is comparable to a Genjutsu. Boba Fett would be able to over come it. The going rule in OBD is psychic resistance = genjutsu resistance.


Hey it wasn't ME that differentiated genjutsu from psychic attacks it was fang, and I went along with it since he knows more about SW than me.

Also just want to point something out, Illusions (not just genjutsu) doesn't always equate to psychic attacks. 



> EDIT: Let me put it to you this way. Sasuke would have about the same effects with his Sharingan Genjutsu on Boba Fett as he would trying to use it against Daredevil. Not only would it not work, but he wouldn't be able to overcome Boba Fett Senses if it did work to some extent


Dare devil is blind, fett isn't.

I still strongly believe that sasuke can make fett blow off his own head with genjutsu alone.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Every argument in favor of Fett was shot down a while ago, Despair. No reason to argue it further.


We can agree to disagree, this thread has been fun though.


----------



## Dark_Aura_Master (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmm, this is a difficult one, but I would have to say Sasuke ^^


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 2, 2008)

Nikushimi said:


> "EU Fett"? So this isn't even from the original Star Wars movies, but some shitty(er) extension of them?
> 
> Well, for all I know then, Fett could be a planet buster. But the "canon" Boba Fett was...just a guy in a suit, with a gun.
> 
> ...



1. EU is canon. The majority of his feats come from the fluff that occurs in the between the original movies, and after ROTJ.

2. As for compensating for speed gap he has defeated multiple Jedi, and has defeated a swoop bike gang, while on foot. He has the necessary reflexes to react and nullify Sasuke's attacks.

3. I'd like to see something in Sasuke's arsenal that can get through Mando Iron, which laughs at lightsabers, or even durasteel.



Dark_Aura_Master said:


> Hmm, this is a difficult one, but I would have to say Sasuke ^^





Read through the tread before you post and back up your opinions please.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 2, 2008)

Sasuke gets raped. Its proven for the last 14 meaningless pages. He cant break through Boba's armor even if Boba doesnt fight  back.


----------



## Chainwave (Feb 3, 2008)

What's the point of the whole genjutsu business, sending electricity via chidori current through Fett's equipment will break it, and set anything that's flamable on fire, including whatever material he uses to fly on his jetpack. After that Sasuke will just cut Fett through all the armor's weakpoints. Heck, he could probably just take Fett's weapons, figure out how to use them and kill him with those.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Feb 3, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> There is only one Boba Fett, a change in media does not a new character make.



Oh yes, and how a blind Han Solo > Super Space Spartan-I mean Boba Fett with his leet 360 vision, just one little outlier. No, not admissible evidence at all... 

Call me talifan, but yeah, there's movie Fett and then there's EU Fett.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chainwave said:


> What's the point of the whole genjutsu business, sending electricity via chidori current through Fett's equipment will break it, and set anything that's flamable on fire, including whatever material he uses to fly on his jetpack. After that Sasuke will just cut Fett through all the armor's weakpoints. Heck, he could probably just take Fett's weapons, figure out how to use them and kill him with those.



Nice job on knowin nothing about EU


----------



## Chainwave (Feb 3, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Nice job on knowin nothing about EU



Since I don't know, why don't you tell me why that won't work.



"Fett could control weapons, sensors, and his jet pack with verbal commands. His helmet's HUD (heads-up-display) featured information on the surrounding environment as well as a 360-degree field of vision. The HUD's data streams could be controlled by eye movements and blinking. In addition, an advanced penetrating radar allowed his HUD to provide information on nearby rooms, and could be used to scan the HoloNet and connect with databases, allowing him to perform tasks which would normally require a computer terminal, such as searching databases for individuals or even trading on the stock market and buying real estate, from anywhere that was accessible through the HoloNet."

This kind of electronics would not function from having outside uncontrolled electric charges passing through it's hardware, no form of defense against an electrical attack is mentioned.



" Rocket/jetpack

Fett wore a Mitrinomon Z-6 Jetpack. The fuel tank held enough fuel for one minute of continuous operation, (3 twenty - second blasts. )(20 three-second blasts). Each three second blast moved Fett up to 100 meters horizontally or 7 meters vertically. Fett could reach a top speed of 145 kilometers per hour with a maximum range of two kilometers. Directional thrusters featured gyro-stabilizers to apply counter-thrust for maneuvering and landing.
The top of the jet pack had a turbo-projected magnetic grappling hook with 20-meter lanyard (replaceable with 100 meters). A winch inside the launcher could lift up to 100 kilograms. The grappling hook unit was replaceable with an anti-vehicle homing missile" 

145km/h is Fett's top speed, also having a fuel tanks means that it is powered by combustion, meaning that the fuel would be set alight by a chidori.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that before or after Fett snaps Sasuke in half with his crush-gauntlets? And let us not forget that Sasuke's blade isn't doing anything to his Mandalorian armor.


----------



## Antitard (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay to put it clear to people who don't know EU SW 

1. Fett is faster than Sasuke - Speed goes to Fett
2. Fett has more power than Sasuke - Power goes to Fett
3. Fett is a million times more durable than Sasuke - Durability goes to Fett

Movie Fett would probably lose, but EU will shit on Sasuke. His firearms will prove to sasuke that he still lacks hatred


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Is that before or after Fett snaps Sasuke in half with his crush-gauntlets? And let us not forget that Sasuke's blade isn't doing anything to his Mandalorian armor.


Fett won't even smell sasuke. Sasuke's as fast as base unweighed lee and you guys said fett without his gadgets is peak human at best.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all Boba Fett is above peak human. Second, saying that he's only Peak human without his gadgets is like saying Batman is only human without his Gadgets. The difference between the two is Batman's Gadgets are much less lethal than anything Boba Fett uses.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Again, show me where Sasuke has anything that is getting through blaster and lightsaber resistant armor. Or how he is going to blitz someone who has the reflexes and skill to hang with bullet-timers like the Jedi and Sith, namely Darth Vader.

And last I checked, over a hundred meters in just under three seconds > peak human speed.


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> First of all Boba Fett is above peak human. Second, saying that he's only Peak human without his gadgets is like saying Batman is only human without his Gadgets. The difference between the two is Batman's Gadgets are much less lethal than anything Boba Fett uses.


I was referring to his combat speed. Show scans of him doing anything that can possibly keep up with lee and then we can talk.



TWF said:


> Or how he is going to blitz someone who has the reflexes and skill to hang with bullet-timers like the Jedi and Sith, namely Darth Vader.


 Um thats like saying that since punisher killed the marvel verse he's stronger than hulk, thing, juggs etc.

Or since batman beat flash he's faster than the flash. Bull. Post actual speed feats instead of power scaling.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Or since batman beat flash he's faster than the flash. Bull. Post actual speed feats instead of power scaling.



That is absolutely not what I'm saying. And how about going back a few pages and looking at the scans I posted, and showing me how Sasuke can pierce or get through his armor when his best feat was destroying a section of a stone wall and cutting through the tip of a kunai.

And note the word's "reflexes and reaction speed".


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 3, 2008)

What? That comic wasn't canon, iirc.

(referring to Despair talking about the Punisher)


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> That is absolutely not what I'm saying. And how about going back a few pages and looking at the scans I posted, and showing me how Sasuke can pierce or get through his armor when his best feat was destroying a section of a stone wall and cutting through the tip of a kunai.
> 
> And note the word's "reflexes and reaction speed".


I'm not talking about his armor fang. I'm talking about his speed and reflexes. all your previous posts dealt with his durability not his speed, if OI'm mistaken just point them out to me.



> What? That comic wasn't canon, iirc.
> 
> (referring to Despair talking about the Punisher)


Way to miss the point.





Swajio said:


> Personally I found the yay argument far less convincing than the nay argument.* Especially considering how it hardly acted as the explosion it being compared to*, but guess what? People still draw the parallel.


Oh you mean the shape? Even though I proved that explosions don't have to be mushroom clouds and that the shape has nothing to do with the blast front but more to do with the materials present in the air, the wind direction and temperature? Lets not start this again swaj.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> I'm not talking about his armor fang. I'm talking about his speed and reflexes. all your previous posts dealt with his durability not his speed, if OI'm mistaken just point them out to me.
> 
> Way to miss the point.Oh you mean the shape? Even though I proved that explosions don't have to be mushroom clouds and that the shape has nothing to do with the blast front but more to do with the materials present in the air, the wind direction and temperature? Lets not start this again swaj.



you cant use non-cannon in your arguements

they arent suppose to show you how things would really go they are suppose to be weird and fun


----------



## Ulfgar (Feb 3, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Oh yes, and how a blind Han Solo > Super Space Spartan-I mean Boba Fett with his leet 360 vision, just one little outlier. No, not admissible evidence at all...
> 
> Call me talifan, but yeah, there's movie Fett and then there's EU Fett.



That's PIS and you know it. Stop trying to antagonize people.


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> *you cant use non-cannon in your arguements
> 
> * they arent suppose to show you how things would really go they are suppose to be weird and fun


Actually yes I can, but thats so beside the point I wouldn't want to side track the thread. 

I'm just illustrating how power scaling without actual feats can be ridiculous. Either someone provide feats of fett that shows he can keep up with sasuke, or we assume that he can't.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Actually yes I can, but thats so beside the point I wouldn't want to side track the thread.
> 
> I'm just illustrating how power scaling without actual feats can be ridiculous. Either someone provide feats of fett that shows he can keep up with sasuke, or we assume that he can't.



Non canon example isn't revelant. Either go back and look at the scans or don't, reaction speed, reflexes and tech. Now show me aside from a single advantage in speed, how Sasuke is going to get past his armor's durability, his tech and his weapons or conceed.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 3, 2008)

WTF. Even if Sasuke is faster than Boba, how would he kill him if his armor tanks lightsabers and blaster shots? Boba could just stand there until Saucega...Sasuke get tired. Its like a unarmed man fighting a robot.  U GONNA DIE


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

Pyrodogg said:


> WTF. Even if Sasuke is faster than Boba, how would he kill him if his armor tanks lightsabers and blaster shots? Boba could just stand there until Saucega...Sasuke get tired. Its like a unarmed man fighting a robot.  U GONNA DIE


My lord, will this thread just keep going in circles until the end of time? His armour doesn't tank lightsabers, and blaster bolts aren't impressive.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> My lord, will this thread just keep going in circles until the end of time? His armour doesn't tank lightsabers, and blaster bolts aren't impressive.



Thanks for again ignorning evidence Fuujin. Your talking about the blaster bolts that vaporize metal more durable then steel, blast huge chunks out of concrete walls and infantry level weaponary that can take out vehicles more durable then tanks.

And yes, Mandalorian armor, does tank blasters and lightsabers. Not too mention explosions and high levels of heat.

Congrats, Fett's targets Sasuke and blasts him apart.


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Non canon example isn't revelant.


 All analogies are relevant as long as both have the same principles that can be compared, and face it power scaling without feats is pure bull. Also black panther is cosmic level because he managed to arm bar silver surfer.



> Either go back and look at the scans or don't, reaction speed, reflexes and tech. Now show me aside from a single advantage in speed, how Sasuke is going to get past his armor's durability, his tech and his weapons or conceed.


Burden of proof is on you. You should be able to provide proof to back up your claims of speed and reaction as many times as needed. Also armor is irrelevant since we've already established that genjutsu can be used to make him blow open his own head with his own weapons. If you really want to bring up the whole visor argument we had a couple pages ago you have to give reason why his visor can stop him from being trapped in genjutsu even though nothing in naruto suggests that and it's just your own sides baseless theory.

Provide proof or logical reasoning or concede thats all.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Thanks for again ignorning evidence Fuujin. Your talking about the blaster bolts that vaporize metal more durable then steel, blast huge chunks out of concrete walls and infantry level weaponary that can take out vehicles more durable then tanks.
> 
> And yes, Mandalorian armor, does tank blasters and lightsabers. Not to mention explosions and high levels of heat.
> 
> Congrats, Fett's targets Sasuke and blasts him apart.


I love the way you use exaggerative adjectives to make Fett seem more impressive than he really is. Chidori is more impressive than a blaster bolt, a slightly charged katana cut through a steel kunai without ANY resistance, shown by the way it doesn't change direction. There's also the structural damage it did to the hotel and let's not forget the two holes it cut into rock whilst Sasuke was training.

Mandalorian armour doesn't hold up against lightsabers unless you show proof.

And no

That is not proof. He clearly dodges the lighsaber since the slash stroke never penetrates him.

Congrats, Sasuke easily dodges Fett's pitiful blaster and proceeds to slice him a new one.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> All analogies are relevant as long as both have the same principles that can be compared, and face it power scaling without feats is pure bull. Also black panther is cosmic level because he managed to arm bar silver surfer.



First non-canon arguments, now jobbering?




> Burden of proof is on you. You should be able to provide proof to back up your claims of speed and reaction as many times as needed. Also armor is irrelevant since we've already established that genjutsu can be used to make him blow open his own head with his own weapons. If you really want to bring up the whole visor argument we had a couple pages ago you have to give reason why his visor can stop him from being trapped in genjutsu even though nothing in naruto suggests that and it's just your own sides baseless theory.



No, that's just you, Fuujin and Blue. Fett can withstand and fight off psyhic attacks, don't give me bullshit about Sasuke hypnotizing him. Especially when your arguments were already shot to hell. Visor gives all information as electronic collabartions, so unless genjutsu shows up on computer screens after being compressed as a virtual icon, your out of an argument here.



> Provide proof or logical reasoning or concede thats all.



I'm still waiting from you to show me how Sasuke is going to hypnotize someone who can resist mindrape from Vader and has armor that can tank his best stuff and the same reflexes to fight against Vader, a Pre-Cog /bullet-timer.



Fuujin said:


> I love the way you use exaggerative adjectives to make Fett seem more impressive than he really is. Chidori is more impressive than a blaster bolt, a slightly charged katana cut through a steel kunai without ANY resistance, shown by the way it doesn't change direction. There's also the structural damage it did to the hotel and let's not forget the two holes it cut into rock whilst Sasuke was training.



Chidori Nagashi was fully charged when Sasuke barely sliced the tip of a Kunai. 



> Mandalorian armour doesn't hold up against lightsabers unless you show proof.
> 
> And no
> 
> That is not proof. He clearly dodges the lighsaber since the slash stroke never penetrates him.



He never fucking moved. Is that a very hard concept for you to understand? He didn't move, the slash slid across the front of his armor. It didn't do anything. So stop inventing things up like "he dodged" when he never did even move.



> Congrats, Sasuke easily dodges Fett's pitiful blaster and proceeds to slice him a new one.





Yes, because Sasuke moves over 600 meters a second, amiright?


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Chidori Nagashi was fully charged when Sasuke sliced the tip of a Kunai.


First you say my arguments aren't credible because of personal opinions and then you come out with stuff like this. Quite ironic.


> He never fucking moved. Is that a very hard concept for you to understand? He didn't move, the slash slid across the front of his armor. It didn't do anything. So stop inventing bullshit.


Thanks for your personal take on the situation, but whatever you say about it that "feat" is the most questionable thing I've seen since Pipboy and LT's calcs.


> Yes, because Sasuke moves over 600 meters a second, amiright?


Yes, for once you are 100% spot on. It's nice to see that you're coming around.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't give me your crap, Fuujin. Provide evidence that Sasuke can cut through material that can is durable to tank blows from lightsabers and can beat a guy who fights bullet-timing Force Users like Vader.


----------



## Red (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> First non-canon arguments, now jobbering?


 Don't be dense, what part of the analogy explanation didn't you understand or should I go over it slowly with simpler words.



> No, that's just you, Fuujin and Blue. Fett can withstand and fight off psyhic attacks, don't give me bullshit about Sasuke hypnotizing him. Especially when your arguments were already shot to hell. Visor gives all information as electronic collabartions, so unless genjutsu shows up on computer screens after being compressed as a virtual icon, your out of an argument here.


 Your electronic argument is baseless fan fiction. Genjutsu is triggered by sight and unless you haven't noticed or want to feign ignorance video screen is sight based hell your "Filter crap" is baseless, unsupported, and not grounded in logic since videos do not filter anything.




> I'm still waiting from you to show me how Sasuke is going to hypnotize someone who can resist mindrape from Vader and has armor that can tank his best stuff and the same reflexes to fight against Vader, a Pre-Cog /bullet-timer.


 Sasuke shits on bullet timing and has pre-cog. Unless you want to ignore the fight on Valley of the end and his explosion feat.

Also your scan was incomplete, just a page of him saying "Stop you're twisting my mind" isn't going to cut it. I want to see the following pages and how he managed to break free.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Don't give me your crap, Fuujin. Provide evidence that Sasuke can cut through material that* can't tank blows from lightsabers* and can beat a guy who fights bullet-timing Force Users like Vader.


Fixed for accuracy.

And I can't provide the neccessary proof due to me having insufficient experience in those areas of physics...perhaps someone else can provide you with tensile strength (dare I say the word?) calcs.

As for me I've given up all hopes of changing your opinion. Clearly you are a man set on it no matter who or what tells you otherwise.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> And I can't provide the neccessary proof due to me having insufficient experience in those areas of physics...perhaps someone else can provide you with tensile strength (dare I say the word?) calcs.
> 
> As for me I've given up all hopes of changing your opinion. Clearly you are a man set on it no matter who or what tells you otherwise.



Right, okay. Now except for the fact that Fett never moves, please show me where he doesn't take the hit. Now once again, provide evidence that Sasuke has any feats that can break through material that blasters that blow apart chunks out of futurastic steel can not.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Don't be dense, what part of the analogy explanation didn't you understand or should I go over it slowly with simpler words.



Might as well use anime filler in manga discussions, since your at it.



> Your electronic argument is baseless fan fiction. Genjutsu is triggered by sight and unless you haven't noticed or want to feign ignorance video screen is sight based hell your "Filter crap" is baseless, unsupported, and not grounded in logic since videos do not filter anything.



You ignored every post on how Fett's visor tech works. Not my problem, don't give me that assocation fallacy crap.



> Sasuke shits on bullet timing and has pre-cog. Unless you want to ignore the fight on Valley of the end and his explosion feat.



Explosion feat = non-existant considering he summonded Manda before the explosion even detonated. Secondly, Pre-Cognition > Predication, stop calling it fucking Pre-Cog. And bullet-timer? My ass. Dodging kunai doesn't make you a bullet-timer.



> Also your scan was incomplete, just a page of him saying "Stop you're twisting my mind" isn't going to cut it. I want to see the following pages and how he managed to break free.



Following page in Boba Fett - Enemy of the Empire - Issue 4.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Right, okay. Now except for the fact that Fett never moves, please show me where he doesn't take the hit. Now once again, provide evidence that Sasuke has any feats that can break through material that blasters that blow apart chunks out of futurastic steel can not.


I have three pieces of evidence which contradict your flow of logic:

1. The end of the lightsaber slash path is in front of Fett, we never actually see that it cut him at all

That shows substantial evidence that Tobi was cut. Can you see the difference between this and the aformentioned picture?
2. Fett's arms are raised in the air clearly showing that he's dodging the attack
3. Fett comments that a Jedi weapon doesn't make the attacker a Jedi. Why would he do this? A jedi holding the saber has no effect on the cutting power....unless....unless he was actually commenting on the attacker's insufficient skills with it! Clearly the attacker didn't have the speed neccessary to hit Fett.

Sure I don't have solid proof that he never hit Fett, but my explanation is far more believable and probable than yours.

As for the other part of your post I've already conceded that I'm not qualified to make those calcs, could you please stop ignoring that and asking me to provide them anyway purely for dramatic effect?


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Tobi is intangible. Sasuke failing at cutting him isn't helping, Fuujin. So stop lying and provide evidence or conceed.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Tobi is intangible. Sasuke failing at cutting him isn't helping, Fuujin. So stop lying and provide evidence or conceed.


Way to totally and utterly miss the point, either that or you're deliberately trying to distract from this aspect of the argument. I was actually talking about the slash paths. If Tobi was tangible then clearly, judging by Sasuke's slash path he would be cut. This is shown very clearly, something that your "proof" of Fett's armour resistance fails to do in every possible aspect.

And why would I concede when I won this argument 5 pages ago? I don't see the logic behind this move.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Way to totally and utterly miss the point, either that or you're deliberately trying to distract from this aspect of the argument. I was actually talking about the slash paths. If Tobi was tangible then clearly, judging by Sasuke's slash path he would be cut. This is shown very clearly, something that your "proof" of Fett's armour resistance fails to do in every possible aspect.
> 
> And why would I concede when I won this argument 5 pages ago? I don't see the logic behind this move.



You haven't won at anything but massive ignorance at the evidence posted for EU Fett in fluff. And thanks for another no limits and assocation fallacy argument by using Tobi as an example for Fett, totally disregarding his armor and its massive durability.

So please don't make me laugh.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> You haven't won at anything but massive ignorance at the evidence posted for EU Fett in fluff. And thanks for another no limits and assocation fallacy argument by using Tobi as an example for Fett, totally disregarding his armor and its massive durability.
> 
> So please don't make me laugh.


Stop it, please stop avoiding the issue, it's getting old now and never worked in the first place.

I really am sick of debating with you TWF, you aren't reasonable in any way shape or form and ignore all evidence presented, then continue to accuse the other party of doing this. I'm done. Whatever.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Stop it, please stop avoiding the issue, it's getting old now and never worked in the first place.
> 
> I really am sick of debating with you TWF, you aren't reasonable in any way shape or form and ignore all evidence presented, then continue to accuse the other party of doing this. I'm done. Whatever.



Let's recap. You and Red ignored evidence from Twin Engines of Destruction, Enemy of the Empire and Salvage, you ignored Fett breaking out of TK holds, telepathic attacks and his armor tanking blasters that can destroy chunks out of buildings or covering 50 feet in an instant to getting behind a guy with the same advantages as him and armor that has higher feats of durability then Sasuke has shown with his feats.

Right. I'm being unreasonable. Your just being ignorant.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Your electronic argument is baseless fan fiction. Genjutsu is triggered by sight and unless you haven't noticed or want to feign ignorance video screen is sight based hell your "Filter crap" is baseless, unsupported, and not grounded in logic since videos do not filter anything.



Oh yes, because New York Times best selling novels TOTALLY fall within the bounds of fan fiction.

Whats funny about all 3 of you guys that are supporting Sasuke. You, Blue, and Fuujin all have one thing in common. You don't know anything about Boba Fett other than that he got owned by PIS in Return of the Jedi.

The rest of us who do know about Boba Fett on the other hand, we know that he beats Sasuke.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Let's recap. You and Red ignored evidence from Twin Engines of Destruction, Enemy of the Empire and Salvage, you ignored Fett breaking out of TK holds, telepathic attacks and his armor tanking blasters that can destroy chunks out of buildings or covering 50 feet in an instant to getting behind a guy with the same advantages as him and armor that has higher feats of durability then Sasuke has shown with his feats.
> 
> Right. I'm being unreasonable. Your just being ignorant.


Actually I took all of those into account. Breaking out of Vader's hold is meaningless when Sasuke has a different kind of method with similar results, as well as this Narutoverse Sharingan genjutsu has shown much greater feats than Vader's mindfuck and Sasuke is on par with Itachi at least (I say this because most of these are Itachi's feats).

Secondly the blaster Fett took to the head was different than the one used to take chunks out of buildings, those blasters would have to create miniature explosions and I saw no such explosion when the one that hit Fett connected.

Thirdly the speed feat of the jetpack is just that, it's attributed to Fett's equipment not to him. Him being able to fly that fast is a different thing to him being able to fight hand to hand at that speed, or run at that speed.

And finally in regards to the durability of his armour I'm not qualified to make calcs against it, as I've admitted time and time again to you, that whole issue is meaningless anyway when Sasuke can use genjutsu ftw.

Good day to you sir.

EDIT: oh and strongarm if you had the relevant knowledge as to why Fett would beat Sasuke, besides the "feats" we've already countered then you saying you know better than us is meaningless when you can't back up your shit.


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Actually I took all of those into account. Breaking out of Vader's hold is meaningless when Sasuke has a different kind of method with similar results, as well as this Narutoverse Sharingan genjutsu has shown much greater feats than Vader's mindfuck and Sasuke is on par with Itachi at least (I say this because most of these are Itachi's feats).



Yes because Sharingan Users have mindraped entire planetary populations amiright?



> Secondly the blaster Fett took to the head was different than the one used to take chunks out of buildings, those blasters would have to create miniature explosions and I saw no such explosion when the one that hit Fett connected.



It has to create explosions to have the same power? Mandalorian armor has already been proven to be more durable then durasteel material, stop ignorning this. Secondly, that's Fett's E-11 blaster rifle, which is more powerful then the guns that reduced a Jawasandcrawler to scrap.



> Thirdly the speed feat of the jetpack is just that, it's attributed to Fett's equipment not to him. Him being able to fly that fast is a different thing to him being able to fight hand to hand at that speed, or run at that speed.



He fought a bullet-timer like Vader in close-combat, he has crush-gauntlets that can snap steel like a twig with the palm of his hands. Boba Fett is his equipment, Sasuke without chakra can use super speed now can he?



> And finally in regards to the durability of his armour I'm not qualified to make calcs against it, as I've admitted time and time again to you, that whole issue is meaningless anyway when Sasuke can use genjutsu ftw.
> 
> Good day to you sir.



Thank for ignorning the fact that a character who can resist Vader's telepathic attacks without seeing them is going to fall for hypnosis from a character who has never hypnotized anyone.

Good bye. 

@Edit: As for you Red, you were shown the previous page that Boba Fett stopped and resisted Vader's psyhic attack. Something he couldn't see at first attacking him.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Feb 3, 2008)

Why is genjutsu in this still? It requires direct eye contact to use. Boba Fett's helmet is an electronic readout of the surroundings; there is no eye contact involved. Unless you're telling me that genjutsu would work through a TV.

Genjutsu is a moot point anyway. Even if he has Boba under genjutsu. Now what? He can't get through Boba's armor to hurt him, and genjutsu isn't mind control.


And also keep in mind: "That" Kyuubi


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2008)

^ No limits fallacy on the Sharingan's genjutsu? Proof that the Sharingan can go through electronic screening? Because I would love for you to show me that from the manga that it can.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2008)

Sasuke's genjutsu is an hipnotic technique and therefore activated by sight.
That said Sasuke's is gonna get a rocket up his ass.
And he's not gona like it.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Feb 4, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> That's PIS and you know it. Stop trying to antagonize people.



No, that is pure 100% Boba Fett and that is undeniable.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sasuke's genjutsu is an hipnotic technique and therefore activated by sight.
> That said Sasuke's is gonna get a rocket up his ass.
> *And he's not gona like it.*



I dont know... he did let oro "experiment" on him


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 4, 2008)

why is this Sasuke vs Boba thread getting so much love? Kakashi's didnt....
This proves Saucega..Sasuke wank is the strongest on NF.


----------



## Red (Feb 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> That's not how it works, better try again. Show me evidence that genjutsu can bypass electronics or conceed the point.


 Burden of proof fang, I have basis for my assumption you do not.



> Considering we're talking about a guy who doesn't really on his naked eyesight to fight with the electronics in his visor...


Just say "I can't provide proof because the situation has never arisen" Simple. End of story.



> Make up inflations for Sasuke if you want. Vader was trying to mind-rape Fett and he resisted and won.


Next time I'm being mind raped I'll remember this thread and jump off a cliff. :WOW



Pyrodogg said:


> why is this Sasuke vs Boba thread getting so much love? Kakashi's didnt....
> This proves Saucega..Sasuke wank is the strongest on NF.


Because kakashi would wipe the floor with boba. Point me to the thread so I can explain why, sasuke on the other hand is fun to debate because he gets nerfd all the time.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wait, Despair, you think Kakashi would beat Boba bet Sasuke would be a more fair fight?
What part of that makes any sense?


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Burden of proof fang, I have basis for my assumption you do not.



Another shameless cop-out for justifying a no limits fallacy argument? Boba's standard in fights is using his visor's electronics to bypass his eyesight, show me where genjutsu can affect electronic scanning or conceed the point.



> Next time I'm being mind raped I'll remember this thread and jump off a cliff. :WOW



Funny part is you see him resisting the telepathic attack. I guess you keep ignorning that.



> Because kakashi would wipe the floor with boba. Point me to the thread so I can explain why, sasuke on the other hand is fun to debate because he gets nerfd all the time.



Only you, Blue and Fuujin are the ones aruging for Kakashi and Sasuke.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Burden of proof fang, I have basis for my assumption you do not.
> 
> Just say "I can't provide proof because the situation has never arisen" Simple. End of story.
> 
> ...




Actually the general consensus in Kakashi vs. Boba Fett is that Boba Fett would beat him. The reason why its not getting as much love though is because I didn't set the match up as a strait up fight.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 4, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually the general consensus in Kakashi vs. Boba Fett is that Boba Fett would beat him. The reason why its not getting as much love though is because I didn't set the match up as a strait up fight.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Red (Feb 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Another shameless cop-out for justifying a no limits fallacy argument? Boba's standard in fights is using his visor's electronics to bypass his eyesight, show me where genjutsu can affect electronic scanning or conceed the point.


 Burden of proof fallacy, I'm tired of pointing this out for you fang.



> Funny part is you see him resisting the telepathic attack. I guess you keep ignorning that.


I'm not ignoring it. Your implication is because he managed to utter a couple words he automatically resisted it and I'm telling you thats not enough say he resisted it. If it is then juggernaut without his helmet can resist psychic attacks because he yelled "NO CHARLES GET OUT OF MY HEAD". Flimsy scans for your flimsy claims.



strongarm85 said:


> Actually the general consensus in Kakashi vs. Boba Fett is that Boba Fett would beat him. The reason why its not getting as much love though is because I didn't set the match up as a strait up fight.


General consensus = bandwagon. Thats a fallacy.


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Burden of proof fallacy, I'm tired of pointing this out for you fang.



Actually the burden of proof...its still on you since you keep insisting that it will work, either provide the evidence or conceed the point. Its a very simple concept, you provide the evidence that genjutsu/hypnosis works against electronic screenings from evidence from the manga or you have no leg to stand on making baseless comments and no limits arguments.



> I'm not ignoring it. Your implication is because he managed to utter a couple words he automatically resisted it and I'm telling you thats not enough say he resisted it. If it is then juggernaut without his helmet can resist psychic attacks because he yelled "NO CHARLES GET OUT OF MY HEAD". Flimsy scans for your flimsy claims.



Considering that he stopped himself from giving the item from Vader in the first place, bucko.



> General consensus = bandwagon. Thats a fallacy.



General consenus is you won't back up your claims.


----------

